# NEW BEGINNINGS



## greenphene




----------



## WeedHopper

Okay


----------



## greenphene

Well I bought some seeds and I just planted 4 of them seeds one in each pot. So I will have 4 new plants hopefully that I plan on cloning the holy hell out of these are big name plants sold online I figure the name isn’t important can I stop myself from making seeds Out of these plant I don’t know but I’m addicted to making seeds most my crops been corrupted by me making seeds so we shall see


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Did you download the App :"{Grow your own weed"
avail for all cellphones


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you download the App :"{Grow your own weed"
> avail for all cellphones


Nah I HAVENT I pretty much know how to grow weed tho


----------



## pute

Ok gp  keep us informed.  Only seeds I make are by mistake and that is rare.


----------



## greenphene

I will keep YALL informed on my little ladies cycle of life these are feminized seedS so all of them should be female


----------



## greenphene

Haaaaaaa I know I’m off topic but I can’t lie I got a crop outside that I could have pulled the males but I couldn’t help myself I love seeds so I didn’t pull the strongest males from my crop I let my STUDS LIVE so low key I should have hundreds more seeds to come


----------



## greenphene




----------



## bigsur51

What flavor are those seeds and male plant?


----------



## greenphene

I


bigsur51 said:


> What flavor are those seeds and male plant?


ITS 707 headband mixed with grand daddy purple


----------



## greenphene




----------



## Worm Doctor

greenphene said:


> Haaaaaaa I know I’m off topic but I can’t lie I got a crop outside that I could have pulled the males but I couldn’t help myself I love seeds so I didn’t pull the strongest males from my crop I let my STUDS LIVE so low key I should have hundreds more seeds to come View attachment 276575


Yeah you and anyone growing in a 5 mile radius of you are gonna have hundreds of new seeds. I’ll bet they’ll be less enthusiastic over the whole situation.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Worm Doctor said:


> Yeah you and anyone growing in a 5 mile radius of you are gonna have hundreds of new seeds. I’ll bet they’ll be less enthusiastic over the whole situation.


Glad he is not my neighbor


----------



## greenphene

Hmmmmmm I cant wait till harvest time to see how many seeds I get I hope thousands now that would be nice and I will have some mighty fine shake from my seeded trees haaaaa a double banger I see my seeds forming now low key if YALL want to know the truth I’m scared to death of running out of seeds maybe that’s why I let these male plants corrupt my crops I can imagine every seed I have should be fire they parents is from store bought 20$ a seed seeds no bag seed here my good buddies well that’s it for now I needed to vent so happy growing everyone


----------



## Bubba

pute said:


> Ok gp  keep us informed.  Only seeds I make are by mistake and that is rare.


Yup.  I made a mistake the other day.  I was fairly certain I was wrong.....but wasn't after all.  It's a type of mistake...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

greenphene said:


> Hmmmmmm I cant wait till harvest time to see how many seeds I get I hope thousands now that would be nice and I will have some mighty fine shake from my seeded trees haaaaa a double banger I see my seeds forming now low key if YALL want to know the truth I’m scared to death of running out of seeds maybe that’s why I let these male plants corrupt my crops I can imagine every seed I have should be fire they parents is from store bought 20$ a seed seeds no bag seed here my good buddies well that’s it for now I needed to vent so happy growing everyone


I only raised seed on purpose once. I didn't have much pollen, just some from a tiny male.  I had TONS of seeds, I'm sure you will too.
Apparently a little pollen goes a long way.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Bubba said:


> I only raised seed on purpose once. I didn't have much pollen, just some from a tiny male.  I had TONS of seeds, I'm sure you will too.
> Apparently a little pollen goes a long way.


Worse than the 500 man chain gangbang on one gal


----------



## greenphene

Bubba said:


> I only raised seed on purpose once. I didn't have much pollen, just some from a tiny male.  I had TONS of seeds, I'm sure you will too.
> Apparently a little pollen goes a long way.


I hope so I treasure every seed I get


----------



## greenphene

👁


----------



## bigsur51

Worm Doctor said:


> Yeah you and anyone growing in a 5 mile radius of you are gonna have hundreds of new seeds. I’ll bet they’ll be less enthusiastic over the whole situation.



have you read any papers on cannabis pollen drift and if so could you kindly direct me to a link?

thanks


----------



## greenphene

AAAAAAW MY FIRST LITTLE LADY HAS ARRIVED ISNT SHE CUTE


----------



## greenphene




----------



## Worm Doctor

bigsur51 said:


> have you read any papers on cannabis pollen drift and if so could you kindly direct me to a link?
> 
> thanks


Nope you got me I know nothing about cannabis pollen drift. Sorry all I know is about cannabis bud growing. Would you like some links to that? Silly me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Feb 14, 2020 · *Cannabis pollen,* specifically, falls between those two ranges. Most reports Hemp Grower has seen places* pollens’ drift* distance around 10 to 30 miles. “Buffer zones around pollen-producing crops should start with at least a 10-mile radius,” wrote veteran hemp and cannabis experts Robert C. Clarke and Mojave Richmond in their article “ Seeded vs. Seedless ” in Hemp Grower’s November / December 2019 issue.


----------



## greenphene

I’m seeing seeds everywhere and I love it I can’t lie a part of me feel guilty for shedding my pollen everywhere BUT HEY ITS TO LATE NOW DEED HAS BEEN DONE and plus my pollen is a blessing my males have purple in them some of my plants turn purple they will thank me later for elevating there bag seed game to some MIGHTY FINE GENETICS yes yess YESSS I do plan on growing out my strains see what they look like without being pregnant oh only one of the 4 plants have germinated FLO I might HAFTA replace the other three my goal is 4 ladies not one so that’s pretty much it for now HAPPY GROWING


----------



## Worm Doctor

greenphene said:


> I’m seeing seeds everywhere and I love it I can’t lie a part of me feel guilty for shedding my pollen everywhere BUT HEY ITS TO LATE NOW DEED HAS BEEN DONE and plus my pollen is a blessing my males have purple in them some of my plants turn purple they will thank me later for elevating there bag seed game to some MIGHTY FINE GENETICS yes yess YESSS I do plan on growing out my strains see what they look like without being pregnant oh only one of the 4 plants have germinated FLO I might HAFTA replace the other three my goal is 4 ladies not one so that’s pretty much it for now HAPPY GROWING


You fancy yourself a breeder cool I like seeds too just not in my outdoor grow. Have you ever heard of a man named Gregor Mendel he’s the father of modern genetics. Through experiments with his pea plants he was the first to figure   out the laws of inheritance. A good book about him is A Monk in the Garden this book taught me a lot about breeding and genetics good luck.


----------



## greenphene

I


----------



## greenphene

I said to myself hey how about you grow some of your older strains. I was like why not so the soils not a plant yet is named after there mother’s like 707 is 707 headband Mixed with grand daddy purple these are regular seeds they are not feminized so I’m sure to have some males HAHAHAHAAAAA can I control myself letting my buds develop without making seeds We shall see


----------



## greenphene

I cant lie this batch might be another seed collection I don’t think I can resist I will try tho low key I’m growing some of my strains as we speak but HAHAHAHAAAAA they will be seeded so they won’t look like regular buds so you really cant see the quality of my trees but new strains is being born yes yess YESSS right now my idea you mix bomb smoke with another bomb smoke  you get bomb smoke it’s simple i have been making seeds for quite some time now I’m addicted but hey in a couple weeks as my baby plants grow we gonna cover cloning the different things I buy to get the job done I can’t lie my last batch of clones all died during a heatwave so I’m not happy about that but if you follow these steps you will have great success given the environment is right well that’s pretty much it the first four soils only one germinated so we shall see which species we RUNNIN with this fall oh well till later happy growing


----------



## greenphene

Well one more germinated. So now I have two plants JEEEEESH I wonder will the other two germinate I hope so


----------



## greenphene

And now I have 3 plants germinated we looking for the fourth to come up then I will be a happy camper.


----------



## greenphene

Well three out of four isn’t bad I should say. Also my strains is sprouting also so yeeeeehaaaaa I know one gotta be a male. I find it quite hard not to seed up well hopefully I can resist my inner desires


----------



## greenphene

Well three out of four isn’t bad these will be the ladies I’m gonna take clones from for they are feminized just a little upd on my ladies nothing more has changed


----------



## greenphene

All grows I grow is water from the bathtub and water hose I don’t use any kind of nutrients whatsoever plants will be growing in foxfarms ocean forest soil nothing more I don’t ph either I just run water straight out no sitting bottles out for 24 hours just straight out well I just thought a little information about my grow was needed. That’s it for now until next time HAPP GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Hey not to get off topic again but today I harvested my first tiger striped seed outside sooooo I’m giving you a date where outdoors you can expect your seeds to start to ripen AUGUST 18 and how you can tell a seed is ripe and ready the sac the seeds in start turning tan they go from green to tan so if your sac is still green it’s a chance that seed isn’t ready to be harvested All the way tan I guarantee you a mature seed ready to be harvested just a tid bit of information for those trying to make seeds. This technique will give you mature seeds iiiiii promise


----------



## greenphene

Here are my ladies they are starting to grow.


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## ROSTERMAN

greenphene said:


> View attachment 277413
> good


Looking good. do you plan on keeping all 3 in that one pot?


----------



## greenphene

Aye just a update I’m seeing hundreds of seeds if not thousands of seeds on the outside jeeeeesh I might have shot my load this year I won’t be needing any seeds for a long long long time hey why not make your own seeds especially if you got that bomb haaaaaaa I’m just thinking out loud


----------



## ROSTERMAN

greenphene said:


> Aye just a update I’m seeing hundreds of seeds if not thousands of seeds on the outside jeeeeesh I might have shot my load this year I won’t be needing any seeds for a long long long time hey why not make your own seeds especially if you got that bomb haaaaaaa I’m just thinking out loud


You see seeds already, where? LOL


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looking good. do you plan on keeping all 3 in that one pot?


Imma keep them together imma just upgrade the pots after I clone the holy hell out of them they will be going outside im going to make sure to keep clones of the three let them get big clone them and keep the cycle going keeping 1 two and 3 always with this method I can grow year around and thanx for you compliments hopefully they stay looking good I’m sure you know how things can go left real quick


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> You see seeds already, where? LOL


The seeds is outside not these baby plants


----------



## ROSTERMAN

greenphene said:


> The seeds is outside not these baby plants


ok i WAS WONDERING IF YOU WERE PULLING MY LEG


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> ok i WAS WONDERING IF YOU WERE PULLING MY LEG


naaah just wait until harvest you will see all the seeds I made outside hopefully if nothing goes wrong I will have hundreds or thousands of seeds whatever Mother Nature blesses me with


----------



## ROSTERMAN

greenphene said:


> naaah just wait until harvest you will see all the seeds I made outside hopefully if nothing goes wrong I will have hundreds or thousands of seeds whatever Mother Nature blesses me with ☝☝☝


Can you post a picture of them now ?


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> Can you post a picture of them now ?


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Well it would be only right to show the mothers of this batch of seeds so you can have a idea what I’m working with hey between us I can’t remember a grow I didn’t let the males have they way you would be amazed at the different strains I have crossed I need to break my addiction to making seeds haaaaaa especially if it’s bomb I promise pretty soon I will just grow a grow without seeds but for now I need a blessing from Mother Nature to bless me with thousands of seeds every seed be plump good in color striped haaaaa a brotha can wish cant eye


----------



## greenphene




----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good my friend.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good my friend.


Thanx


----------



## ROSTERMAN

greenphene said:


> View attachment 277508
> View attachment 277509
> View attachment 277510
> View attachment 277511


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 277576


Yup those are seeds


----------



## greenphene

Hopefully I have nice plump seeds


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Aye another update I have a plant that just about all the seeds is ripe the sacs is turning light tan so with that observation I know the seeds is ready to be harvested but Im not going to chop her down imma wait till my fan leaves turn yellow so I know the entire plant is ready to be harvested I want all seeds made if I chop her down some of my seeds will be green and not ready low key it will probably be around October till I harvest my seeds or the plant starts to die other than that I’m not touching them haaaaa I want every last seed to be healthy and mature


----------



## greenphene

Just a update on my three ladies


----------



## greenphene

Haaaaaa of this little batch of weed that I harvested today I have at least a hundred seeds and this is just a small minimum of what I grew I think imma hit a thousand seeds by the time it’s all over so the end of August you can expect some of your seeds to be ripe and ready to be harvested


----------



## greenphene

Hey I got a solar powered flowering room I’m sure I will make a thread about it in the future and yes it totally works off grid check it out


----------



## greenphene

I plan on getting another set of solar panels to control a portable ac unit to keep this room cool and it will be totally off the grid I can’t lie I didn’t run this in the summer because it is to hot but with air conditioning this baby can run year around just a glimpse of a future thread sorry I’m off topic again


----------



## greenphene

Low key with this setup you can run your flowering room for free


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Do you have a controller that comes off the Panels before going into the batteries 
ie: so no over charging then out to inverter?


----------



## greenphene

Yup i got a charge controller i believe


ROSTERMAN said:


> Do you have a controller that comes off the Panels before going into the batteries
> ie: so no over charging then out to inverter?


Yup


----------



## greenphene

Grape solar I believe 600 watt power setup runs a led 500 watts light it comes with inverter and charge controller you need two rv batteries and sun and the lights run for 12 hours every day During sun out times the light pretty much is powerEd by solar panel the setup only need battery power at dusk and dawn U pretty much set your times from 6am to 6pm and it works


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

This just a small portion of seeds I have to come I think I’m good on seeds for now but in the end I’m looking at thousands of bomb seeds


----------



## WeedHopper

Like the Solar Powered Grow room. Very cool.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

greenphene said:


> View attachment 277811


Could get expensive, will you actually try and run an AC off this too?


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Like the Solar Powered Grow room. Very cool.


Thanx


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> Could get expensive, will you actually try and run an AC off this too?


No I will buy another set of solar panels to run a ac unit the setup can easily run about 3 thousand including another set of 600 watt panels. I just had a idea and it was burning my guts so I had to do it


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Like the Solar Powered Grow room. Very cool.


Thanx


----------



## Cannagrammy

ROSTERMAN said:


> Glad he is not my neighbor


Me too!


----------



## Cannagrammy

greenphene said:


> I plan on getting another set of solar panels to control a portable ac unit to keep this room cool and it will be totally off the grid I can’t lie I didn’t run this in the summer because it is to hot but with air conditioning this baby can run year around just a glimpse of a future thread sorry I’m off topic again



Your gonna need to add batteries too, I think.  Air conditioners use a LOT of electricity and most are needed even after the collectors stop collecting, especially in the summer.  I have 12 - 300 watt collectors, 2 - 5000 watt inverters and a ton of batteries and I still had to limit the use of my ac.

I'm excited to see how your get this to work.


----------



## greenphene

Cannagrammy said:


> Your gonna need to add batteries too, I think.  Air conditioners use a LOT of electricity and most are needed even after the collectors stop collecting, especially in the summer.  I have 12 - 300 watt collectors, 2 - 5000 watt inverters and a ton of batteries and I still had to limit the use of my ac.
> 
> I'm excited to see how your get this to work.


Well the goal is to get the smallest ac unit with the lowest btu’s then pray to God you get a powerful enough solar panel  kit instead of having a 540 watts solar panel imma shoot for a thousand watt solar kit test it on two more batteries remember this is a flower room it only need twelve hours of on time in the morning till the sun hit solar panel it’s running on battery then when sun hit solar panels it’s not running on the batteries it’s running from the sun only hours you need to concern yourself with is dusk and dawn when the suns not up the 540 watt Solar panels ran fine without Tripping any breakers for being low on power with those two batteries but you can’t use a powerful load on a low watt system I believe a thousand watt solar panel kit will run a low btu unit OFF GRID to cut to the chase


----------



## greenphene

So I ordered a 800 watt solar kit I’m going to attempt to run a small very small ac unit just enough for my little grow room


----------



## greenphene

IM GOING TO ATTEMPT TO RUN THIS AC UNIT WITH A 800 watt solar kit and two rv batteries for twelve hours a day adjustments will be made


----------



## greenphene

Why I picked this ac unit it uses 690 watts so a 800 watt should be able to power this unit for twelve hours we shall surely see I’m throwing good vibes out there for this to work I’m running two rv batteries at the beginning if it runs for twelve hours without draining my batteries I’m cool but if it does I will buy enough batteries to supply my ac unit through dusk and dawn haaaaaaa it sounds good


----------



## greenphene

I switch ac units I don’t want to cut into the walls so a portable ac unit has replaced 


prior unit


----------



## WeedHopper

Interesting. Im pulling up a chair.


----------



## greenphene

One of the mothers of my new batches of seeds to come


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Hey may 16 is the date plants grow in veg outdoors so you can set your clones out on May 16 and they won’t start to flower around July 21 is when you can expect for your plants to stop vegging and switch to flowering and these dates is for outdoor grows just a tid bit of information if you was wondering about when to set your clones out


----------



## ROSTERMAN

What if I am below the Equator ?


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> What if I am below the Equator ?


I don’t know this is based on the west coast AMERICA I’m sure the dates change in other countries


----------



## greenphene

I cant lie I’m anxious to see if this 800 watt solar system power this portable ac unit low key the only time I would need this flowering room is between May 16 and July 21 i have a nice size backyard I can just use natural sunlight so this is just a project to see if it can be done it’s confirmed you can run a 500 watt led light system on a 540 watt kit so you can run your flowering lights for free with this setup all you need is access to the sun and you are golden ooh well its catfish time I will talk with YALL later


----------



## greenphene

I do plan to add two more batteries to each solar kit so each will run off of four rv batteries just for a cushion they can run on two batteries fine one battery is from autozone and the other is from costco just get rv marine batteries and it will work


----------



## greenphene

Aye this is a basic wire diagram to wire solar panels


----------



## greenphene

JEEEEESH I got a bunch of seeds that’s been harvested I can easily say imma get a couple thousand seeds haaaaa I just had to tell YALL that before I went to bed and I’m not nearly finished collecting my seeds ooh well that’s my update for today


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies


----------



## greenphene

Meet some of 























the mothers of my seeds


----------



## greenphene

Low key 1 2 and 3 is almost ready to start cloning soooo we move on to the next chapter which is cloning yes yess YESSS materials needed one propagation dome with tray that holds about 72 cubes CLONEX scissors spray bottle for water root riot cubes and I believe that’s it


----------



## greenphene

This is the solar panel kit I will be attempting to run a portable ac with for twelve hours a day a 


800 watt system from nature power


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

STEP ONE TO INSTALL SOLAR PANELS


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

My three ladies


----------



## greenphene

Haaaaa I’m on pins and needles waiting for my solar panels to be delivered I will tomorrow more than likely buy two marine rv batteries haaaaa how do I choose my batteries well I’m glad you asked I pick the highest priced rv battery that they have on the floor that’s it THATS all my panels supposed to be here Wednesday so hopefully by the end of this week we shall know if a 800 watt panel can run a portable ac unit for twelve hours if it works I will gladly tell YALL the exact product I buy to get the job done it’s already confirmed you can run a 500 watt led on a 540 watt panel for twelve hours so low key my grow room is 50% finished oooh well that’s it for tonight happy growing to you all


----------



## ROSTERMAN

How To Run Air Conditioning On Solar Power | The Tiny Life
					

Can you run air conditioning on solar power? Even if you’re in a tiny house and living off the grid, air conditioning is a necessity many of us can’t go without. I stress-tested my solar panel system to see how well it could run my air conditioning unit and discovered some cool results.



					thetinylife.com


----------



## greenphene

These are the two batteries that supply power to my 500 watt led light


----------



## greenphene

Ok these two batteries I will use to run my ac unit. If I need more batteries I will get some


----------



## greenphene

Hey it looks like my portable ac and solar panels will be delivered tomorrow between 3-5pm I cant lie I’m quite excited yes solar powered with ac flowering room off the grid


----------



## Airbone

Curious to see if that ac unit runs ok.
Start load amps are a power vampire on an ac voltage compressor.

If you have any issues you may want to consider something with dc inverter compressor technology.

Costs more but uses soooo much less power.


----------



## greenphene

Airbone said:


> Curious to see if that ac unit runs ok.
> Start load amps are a power vampire on an ac voltage compressor.
> 
> If you have any issues you may want to consider something with dc inverter compressor technology.
> 
> Costs more but uses soooo much less power.


I will check it out


----------



## greenphene

Haaaaaa well looks like the first ac unit I suppose to have canceled the order looks like it still shipped so that’s what is coming tomorrow the window unit I will gladly take it back to Home Depot so it looks like it won’t be until Wednesday till I get my panels


----------



## Airbone

greenphene said:


> I will check it out


I install these a lot…
Very good running and I’ve put them in off grid systems.
I don’t think this has the line sets and electric wire needed to connect them.
Or the shit needed to hook them up.


----------



## greenphene

Airbone said:


> I install these a lot…
> Very good running and I’ve put them in off grid systems.
> I don’t think this has the line sets and electric wire needed to connect them.
> Or the shit needed to hook them up.View attachment 278227


Wow good lookin I will check it out I wonder how many watts they run off of


----------



## greenphene

Airbone said:


> I install these a lot…
> Very good running and I’ve put them in off grid systems.
> I don’t think this has the line sets and electric wire needed to connect them.
> Or the shit needed to hook them up.View attachment 278227


I checked it out they run off different voltage i will be running 120 volts this ac unit takes 208 volts it’s incompatible with my solar system I have coming


----------



## Airbone

This is 120 and does not require any specialty tools to hook up.(flare block, vacuum pump, and refrigerant gauges).




And at the depot.
Not sure on watt usage though.


----------



## Airbone

Airbone said:


> This is 120 and does not require any specialty tools to hook up.(flare block, vacuum pump, and refrigerant gauges).
> View attachment 278234
> 
> And at the depot.
> Not sure on watt usage though.


I know the daikins I’ve seen run as low as 4 amps total but they ramp up and down depending on conditions inside.

4 amps at 120 volts is 480 watts!
But I’ve seen them up to 12 amps as well in operation which would be 1440 watts.


----------



## greenphene

Airbone said:


> I know the daikins I’ve seen run as low as 4 amps total but they ramp up and down depending on conditions inside.
> 
> 4 amps at 120 volts is 480 watts!
> But I’ve seen them up to 12 amps as well in operation which would be 1440 watts.


only thing I see wrong with this unit in the specifications far as how many watts it run off of my solar panels is 800 watts if it runs higher than that I might have a problem the unit I got runs off 700 watts so my system should be able to run it but if that unit runs off low wattage I would consider using that unit especially because it’s ductless compact in size


----------



## greenphene

1 2 and 3


----------



## greenphene




----------



## Tropical Sativa Man

WeedHopper said:


> Okay


Lmao


----------



## greenphene

Mothers of my seeds


----------



## greenphene

I’m still waiting on my solar panels to come. They have been delayed for some strange reason but when they do come I will definitely update YALL on if my project was a success well till then happy growing


----------



## greenphene

Ok so the first ac unit I ordered wasn’t cancelled they delivered it today also the portable ac came today as well so the goal would be that one of them be able to run on a 800 watt solar system neither of the ac might work I might have to get a smaller ac unit that’s smaller than what I have adjustments will be made as this little story continues I’m throwing good vibes out there for this to work with one of the ac units I already have I’m just waiting for the solar kit to come The solar panel installation is a no brainer and all I  really need is twelve hours of on time with the ac hmmmm the question I ponder will I use a timer or will I use the timer on the ac I guess whichever option works the best oooh well I doubt if they come today but soon as they do come we will advance to if it works are not at this point it’s all about finding a unit that will run on this system the rest is easy I’m just thinking out loud happy growing


----------



## greenphene

Well Home Depot text me saying my solar panel kit won’t be delivered until Tuesday boooooooo so that’s the update


----------



## greenphene

So my inverter that comes with my solar kit is 800 watts my question is can it handle a peak surge from a ac well I don’t know the peak surge of this unit when the compressor kicks in so as a precaution I bought a 2300 watt inverter for more heavy duty loads hopefully it will be able to handle this unit


----------



## greenphene

Hey just a update I got seeds out the yang my plants really got pollinated and I still got a nice amount to still harvest I’m easily seeing a thousand seeds or more so that was a success


----------



## Worm Doctor

Greenphene you got cajones the size of grapefruit. I’m voting for your bud of the month. Dammit you deserve that gold bar.


----------



## greenphene

Worm Doctor said:


> Greenphene you got cajones the size of grapefruit. I’m voting for your bud of the month. Dammit you deserve that gold bar.


Thanx I thought a different type of bud photo was needed to show all aspects of growing weed


----------



## greenphene

This is how your seed pods should look when they are ready to harvest


----------



## greenphene

JEEEEESH I’m still harvesting seeds ok I got a couple thousand seeds easy and I’m not 50% finished harvesting was it worth letting males corrupt my crop I gotta say yes indeed it was worth it I can safely say I will never need to purchase any seeds again in life unless I see a strain I must have so I plan on growing my strains out I don’t think I will let my new ladies get pollinated for a while so that’s my updat I got thousands of seeds of dank bomb bud 👁


----------



## greenphene

Seeds seeds seeds


----------



## Worm Doctor

greenphene said:


> Thanx I thought a different type of bud photo was needed to show all aspects of growing weed


Keep going I can see what your building it will payoff soon.


----------



## greenphene

Well today my panels supposed to come I pray to GOD this portable ac unit works on this 800 watt kit I can’t lie I probably won’t be using this flower room until the months of May 16 to July 21 to extend my flowering season I just thought this was a cool project that could be done to anyone that wants Information on the complete setup I used to get your floweri room off the grid I will tell you the exact products I used to get it done DONT be afraid to ask me I’m quite the gentleman well when my panels come today I will surely update you all until then happy growing


----------



## WeedHopper

Ill set back and see how this works out.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Ill set back and see how this works out.


Well I already got the lights working on solar panel that combination is confirmed a person that don’t need ac could run they lights for free right now hey man thanx for your positive vibes brotha hopefully I can get that ac working I’m on pins and needles


----------



## greenphene

Looks here my panels finally came I’m tr to see when shall I connect it up its extra hot outside


----------



## greenphene

Unfortunately my inverter go into fault mode tryin to turn on just like I thought this inverter wasn’t powerful enough to handle a ac unit so I’m hoping the 2300 watt inverter does the job it won’t arrive until September 21 so that’s the update I couldn’t get the ac to work yet so a couple fine adjustments will be made


----------



## greenphene

Well I ordered a low watt ac unit hoping that this one works we will see in a couple days I will also have a more powerful inverter designed for heavier loads so till then its a waiting game


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies also my 2300 watt inverter is due to be delivered tomorrow hopefully it runs my ac I got coming we shall see


----------



## greenphene

I also have a 8 foot grounding rod connected to both solar system for fault protection also if anyone ever have to install a grounding rod go rent a hammer drill at Home Depot that machine pounds that rod in the ground like it’s nothing trying to sledge hammer a rod in the ground can be down right time consuming and painful also if you rent one make sure you get the right bit to hammer drill your rod with DONT just get the drill u will be sadly disappointed


----------



## greenphene

One of them mothers


----------



## greenphene

So my ac unit came today I already have a 1800 watt inverter from a previous install my ac came on when I plugged it up it would only run the fan when I put it on ac my inverter went into fault so I’m thinking my 2300 watt inverter that I have coming might be to small so I’m thinking about going waaaaaay bigger with my inverter I found a 10,000 watt inverter with a surge of 20,000 I’m THINKINg I might need to get it to complete my project


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Hey question
Did you win your State Lottery ?
Man dropping Benjamin's like water  Good luck hope it works


----------



## ROSTERMAN

greenphene said:


> So my ac unit came today I already have a 1800 watt inverter from a previous install my ac came on when I plugged it up it would only run the fan when I put it on ac my inverter went into fault so I’m thinking my 2300 watt inverter that I have coming might be to small so I’m thinking about going waaaaaay bigger with my inverter I found a 10,000 watt inverter with a surge of 20,000 I’m THINKINg I might need to get it to complete my projectView attachment 278895


Before you buy call the company and tell them your plan as to running the ac off of this and see what the techs say 1st.


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hey question
> Did you win your State Lottery ?
> Man dropping Benjamin's like water  Good luck hope it works


Nah I got a credit card with Home Depot i figure if it DONT work I will just return it


----------



## Airbone

greenphene said:


> So my ac unit came today I already have a 1800 watt inverter from a previous install my ac came on when I plugged it up it would only run the fan when I put it on ac my inverter went into fault so I’m thinking my 2300 watt inverter that I have coming might be to small so I’m thinking about going waaaaaay bigger with my inverter I found a 10,000 watt inverter with a surge of 20,000 I’m THINKINg I might need to get it to complete my projectView attachment 278895


Starting load for the compressor is about 5x running load.
So say the unit takes 8 amps to run @ 120 volts that is 960 watts.

On startup it’s around 40 amps surge.
At 120 that is 4,800 watts.

So for a small unit that 10,000 should work.


----------



## greenphene

Airbone said:


> Starting load for the compressor is about 5x running load.
> So say the unit takes 8 amps to run @ 120 volts that is 960 watts.
> 
> On startup it’s around 40 amps surge.
> At 120 that is 4,800 watts.
> 
> So for a small unit that 10,000 should work.


I hope so


----------



## greenphene

I’m almost certain this inverter isn’t going to do the job YALL know what would be sad if this 10,000 watt inverter doesn’t do the job I will shake my head the ac unit I’m using runs of 440 watts 5000 btu I believe this inverter WIL be here tomorrow I will surely tested out see if it does the job even if it does I’m keeping that 10000 watt inverter just to have in case of power outage so the 2300 watt inverter will surely go back to Home Depot so if it works I will tell u guys if it goes into fault mode I will tell YALL I’m still harvesting seeds so that’s my update until we meet again HAPPY GROWING


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Good Luck Please keep us advised of how things work out
Inquiring minds need to know


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good Luck Please keep us advised of how things work out
> Inquiring minds need to know


Thanx I will


----------



## greenphene

Well let’s see what it do


----------



## greenphene

DRUM ROOLLLLL PLEASE so the 2300 watt inverter works I can actually cancel that 10,000 watt inverter but I think imma keep it just in case so now that we have the right ac and a inverter to run it all I need now is to get the right battery bank and my flowering room will be up and running off the grid with air conditioning I think I will totally install everything on a different day but there you have it a off the grid flowering room powered by solar NOW BACK TO MY THREE LADIES THIS CHAPTER OF LIFE IS A DONE DEAL if you want to know exact models I used just ask and I will spill the beans


----------



## ROSTERMAN

greenphene said:


> DRUM ROOLLLLL PLEASE so the 2300 watt inverter works I can actually cancel that 10,000 watt inverter but I think imma keep it just in case so now that we have the right ac and a inverter to run it all I need now is to get the right battery bank and my flowering room will be up and running off the grid with air conditioning I think I will totally install everything on a different day but there you have it a off the grid flowering room powered by solar NOW BACK TO MY THREE LADIES THIS CHAPTER OF LIFE IS A DONE DEAL if you want to know exact models I used just ask and I will spill the beansView attachment 279076


You may be on to something, after perfecting your off grid grow room you may want to product it.


----------



## greenphene

Haaaaa my big boy came today it’s no way he going back to that Home Depot nope I will keep him till death do us part


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Come on use that card and get one of these will ya already


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> Come on use that card and get one of these will ya already
> View attachment 279249


HAAAAAA I JUST MIGHT GOOD BUDDY


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies


----------



## greenphene

THEY ARE PRETTY MUCH WIRED UP YES YESS YESSS


----------



## ROSTERMAN

So Wait
You bought all that expensive equipment to grow the 3 plants you have in the same pot? At least give them their own pot LOL.
Getting there ? Did you power it up yet


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> So Wait
> You bought all that expensive equipment to grow the 3 plants you have in the same pot? At least give them their own pot LOL.
> Getting there ? Did you power it up yet


Yes I powered it up and it works I didn’t power up the big boy on top my three ladies will flower outside I just wanted to see if a solar powered  flowering room would work low key I probably never flower in that room because I have natural sunlight outside this room will be used if my place lose power I will have a back up electric source MY THREE LADIES LOVE BEING TOGETHER THEY WAS BORN TOGETHER AND THEY WILL DIE TOGETHER


----------



## greenphene




----------



## ROSTERMAN

greenphene said:


> View attachment 279367


Yes indeed you have a three head beast there
So you never planned to grow in the area ?


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes indeed you have a three head beast there
> So you never planned to grow in the area ?
> View attachment 279368


I flowered one batch about a year ago to see if it works in that room and it worked 12 hours a day on timer far as the future growing in There I might but I have a area in my backyard for growing so I really don’t need to use the room for flowering it was pretty much a science project for me to see if I can grow off grid


----------



## ROSTERMAN

greenphene said:


> I flowered one batch about a year ago to see if it works in that room and it worked 12 hours a day on timer far as the future growing in There I might but I have a area in my backyard for growing so I really don’t need to use the room for flowering it was pretty much a science project for me to see if I can grow off grid


Are you returning everything now?
Never thought to do that, buy try and return


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> Are you returning everything now?
> Never thought to do that, buy try and return


Im keeping everything


----------



## greenphene

What i havent done is test the ac if it will run for twelve hours soon i will do that i gotta also build a battery bank for my system soon as i get enough batteries to run load at dusk and dawn i will confirm that it ran for 12 hours


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies


----------



## greenphene

Well I can’t lie I got more seeds than I could ever use in three lifetimes and I got some mighty fine shake I still have seeds that I need to harvest so the big picture I’m showing is take a crop and make seeds it doesn’t hurt to have your own seeds your own strains if you do it right you can make thousands of seeds in one crop and you will never need to buy seeds again and between us the shake from my seeded trees is potent so no quality lost on the shake u will make my eyes is low and my mood is mighty fine I gotta say this year crop was a success I didn’t make little perfect buds but I got seeds out the yang so this was just a update on my situation till next time my friends HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Its about time my three ladies get cloned I probably just get three or less they not that big so soon my three ladies will be chopped hopefully I make new plants with my clones only time will tell


----------



## greenphene

I finally finished harvesting seeds I am satisfied with how many seeds I made so these next couple grows will be buds no seeded weed I still need to clone my three ladies I have been lazy I been just letting them grow I repotted them in a bigger pot haaaa they started turning purple and yellow low key I had medical issues that had me occupied I had a cancer scare so I been in space this entire month results is no cancer so I’m very happy hopefully I can revive my three ladies to get back growing green so that’s that so if my plants look a little weird please understand I had situations going on yeah I know I got dirt everywhere I’m going to clean it up no worries that’s it fo now HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

So my ladies got THIER first cut out of the three plants I got 6 clones  will they survive I hope so my glass dome isn’t fitting on the tray smoothly that is the only complication I see that could stop my ladies from taking root


----------



## greenphene

Don’t forget your spray bottle for misting your plants two to three times a day no they won’t die if u miss a day it just keep the humidity in the dome at a good level


----------



## greenphene

My ladies is looking sexy hopefully they take root


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies


----------



## greenphene

Haaaaaa I got autoflower seeds that just germinated but I also have regular plants that’s in flowering ok here’s where it gets a little dicey I’m fighting the urge to let my regular male plants pollinate them autoflower plants to see what freaks will emerge out of this unclean Union what shall I do I think imma pull my males I’m not going to do it I need some regular buds but that will be. Future grow autoflower mixed with regular male well that’s my update for now happy growing


----------



## greenphene

Looky here look like my clones have rooted yes yess YESSS more 1,2 and three years plants is now mothers


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## ROSTERMAN

Killing it Bro..................................


----------



## pute




----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children it’s time for a trimming see if I can get more clones


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

Low key I got some regular and autoflower growing Outside in this nice sun I have killed off the males so my dilemma is will these plants survive in 30 degree temperature Weather it gets pretty cold where I’m at and no I won’t be protecting these plants when the temperature drop I’m interested in seeing if they will survive also the regular plants I’m growing is my own strain I have no idea what the bud will look like so that’s pretty much it once again happy growing


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

"Roughly"  !!! How far North are you? - (Me - Central IL)  I am usually able to leave plants out past Thanksgiving, bottom branches after colas are cut and gone.  Generally I make it through the first couple of frosts.  Not This Year !! - Hard frosted here about 5 days back and everything is dead.  Had some Master Kush out and now it's master mush.  I was even trying for a final run with some greenbeans but it killed everything, even what was left of my tomato plants.  I have only one onion still growing outside and I might leave it in until this spring.


----------



## greenphene

Bugus_Monkey said:


> "Roughly"  !!! How far North are you? - (Me - Central IL)  I am usually able to leave plants out past Thanksgiving, bottom branches after colas are cut and gone.  Generally I make it through the first couple of frosts.  Not This Year !! - Hard frosted here about 5 days back and everything is dead.  Had some Master Kush out and now it's master mush.  I was even trying for a final run with some greenbeans but it killed everything, even what was left of my tomato plants.  I have only one onion still growing outside and I might leave it in until this spring.


I stay in the high desert it gets 30 degrees and below its like in the middle of California no vegetables grow here only thing that grows here is weed and green onions hey I wouldn’t pull up them green onions they survive the cold and collard greens will grow also


----------



## greenphene

HAAAAA that seeded weed I grew is bomb smoke  I’m surprised how potent it is but not to stray away from the topic here goes my three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

I cant lie I enjoy not having to buy weed only smoking my buds that’s 100% chemical free growing your on will definitely save you money 👁


----------



## greenphene

My three la and THIER children


----------



## Bubba

greenphene said:


> I cant lie I enjoy not having to buy weed only smoking my buds that’s 100% chemical free growing your on will definitely save you money 👁


Sort of. Cost of start up is indeed quickly offset by not purchasing. I don't know how much is saved, sort of like my hobby of handloading and reloading ammunition. I don't think I save one nickle in the long run, but I shoot way, way more often.

Not a direct comparison, but it would cost a lot to keep up a supply of several different strains, and hash made from them in quantity to smoke or give away at one's leisure....which one can achieve by growing.  A couple of 4x2 tents, 3x3 or even 2x2 can keep a person in supply. One to flower, one to veg in.

Bubba


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children I am going clone crazy


----------



## greenphene

I think I will put my ladies outside in January but I will still have a 1,2,3 I will just keep one clone of each. And another update its been 39 degrees at night where I am at and my plants is surviving theY DONT look sick only thing the cold weather is turning my plants purple which I don’t mind HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Haaaaaa not to get off topic again but I gotta let yalll know if YALL into cloning regular fruit trees yes CLONEX WORK ON FRUIT TREES AS WELL


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## WeedHopper

Cloning powders will work on just about any cuttings. I clone all kinds of shit and always have.


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

Hey its been been 30 degrees in temperature at night where I live plants still look good they are just turning purple so we will see if weed plants can survive below weather conditions


----------



## greenphene

Its been like 26 degrees at night here its been some days since i checked on my girls it appears the only thing cold weather is doing is turning my plant purple i guess only time will tell haaaaa a little piece of my seeded weed


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

Ok cold weather is killing my plants outside it’s been in the twenty degree range my plant are alive but they look like they are struggling pretty much all of them is turning purple


----------



## ROSTERMAN

A hard Frost will kill them,


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> A hard Frost will kill them,


Yeah they are surely dying also my autoflower I got out there not growing they staying babies


----------



## ROSTERMAN

greenphene said:


> Yeah they are surely dying also my autoflower I got out there not growing they staying babies


Too Darn Cold they grow in the same climax as tomato plants


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> Too Darn Cold they grow in the same climax as tomato plants


Well it was worth a try


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Climate not climax  @Bubba has my mind in the gutter again
He is ......................................


----------



## greenphene

So im thinking of keeping 1,2,and three till may 16 if they survive that long. So i might run 1,2 and three clone special through all the way through summer let them bud ass trees which these ARE NOT MY STRAIN IT WAS BOUGHT SEEDS BUT they will be growing in pots all water no nutrients no seeds straight buds i will have a delight in smoking SO BASICALLY imma keep 1 2 3 plants alive clone the holy smit out of them i think the bigger the tree the bigger the buud and plant them may 16 haaaaa i do have some autoflowers going so shortly i should have some showable budzzz just a small update HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Here goes my three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

Hey whats going on i have no pictures for today but my ladies is having babies out the yang i cant wait for this summer im not doing seeds im doing all clones i probably run 1 2 and three all the way to next fall haaAaa or till i get tired of them strains my goal is to smoke completely for free and never have to buy from dispensary this year im running all buds no seeds these trees is grown with straight water no chemicals HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

Hopefully I will attempt to put my clones outside February 1st try to get two growing seasons the outdoor temperatures should be better than what it was long as I’m done flowering by may 16 I’m fine I’m running 1 2 and 3 throughout the summer so that’s my update for now HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

THIER CHILDREN


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

One of my autoflower plants that’s just about finished


----------



## WeedHopper

Harvest time. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joeb631

greenphene said:


> My three ladies and THIER children View attachment 286969


a nice family you got!


----------



## greenphene

Mmmmm free smoke no nutrients just water


----------



## greenphene

Ok so I put some two foot clones outside and guess what the temperatures is still hitting 26 degrees at night so my plants is definitely feeling the chill turning purple but good thing is they not dead so hopefully if it warms up where my plants can bounce back long as I finish flowering by may 16 I’m good why may 16 well after that date your flowering plants will start to grow regular going back to veg so I still have time to put more clones out all I need is nighttime warm weather I’m trying to squeeze two harvest in this year the auto flowering plants I planted outside is not growing they are remaining baby size a remember I’m running my three ladies THEY ARE THE MOTHERS OF ALL CLONES so there will be no seeds in my smoke I’m still harvesting seeds I’m still smoking my own haaaaaa so my weed is off the grid u might say my main goal is to smoke for free THATS it that’s all I’m quite as a mouse but that’s it for now HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

I know once again I’m off topic but I caught this bad boy the other day 9 pounds 8ounces me and Mother Nature is at one 👁


----------



## Airbone

That’s a big and beautiful rainbow trout!
What state are you in @greenphene ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

greenphene said:


> Mmmmm free smoke no nutrients just water View attachment 287414
> View attachment 287415


Enter the Bud of the Month very nice work

Link 


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/new-2022-bud-of-the-month-for-january.80335/


----------



## greenphene

Airbone said:


> That’s a big and beautiful rainbow trout!
> What state are you in @greenphene ?


California


----------



## greenphene

ROSTERMAN said:


> Enter the Bud of the Month very nice work
> 
> Link
> 
> 
> https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/new-2022-bud-of-the-month-for-january.80335/


Not yet imma wait till I have something either weird or beautiful


----------



## ROSTERMAN

greenphene said:


> Not yet imma wait till I have something either weird or beautiful


We have one every month But up to you 
When ever you are ready


----------



## Airbone

greenphene said:


> California


Nice catch bro!
And I’m glad all your pollen is far enough away from me lol.


----------



## greenphene

Airbone said:


> Nice catch bro!
> And I’m glad all your pollen is far enough away from me lol.


Haaaa no pollen this time


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

HAAAAA NOT TO GET OFF TOPIC AGAIN BUT IM GOING FISHING THURSDAY AND I WILL BE SMOKING THAT BUD JUST ON TOP OF THIS POST IT SHOULD BE A HOOOT


----------



## joeb631

greenphene said:


> I know once again I’m off topic but I caught this bad boy the other day 9 pounds 8ounces me and Mother Nature is at one 👁View attachment 287482
> View attachment 287483
> View attachment 287484


beautius !


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

You should shoot for bud of the month. What do you have to loose?


----------



## greenphene

Bugus_Monkey said:


> You should shoot for bud of the month. What do you have to loose?


Yeah you right I have nothing to lose


----------



## joeb631

joeb631 said:


> beautius !


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## ness

greenphene nice buds


----------



## greenphene

ness2 said:


> greenphene nice buds


Thanks


----------



## greenphene




----------



## joeb631

greenphene said:


> View attachment 288142
> 
> [/QUOTE
> how did you get those colas so big?


----------



## greenphene

A secret prayer I do


----------



## joeb631

greenphene said:


> A secret prayer I do


Ya gotta help a brother out !!!!


----------



## greenphene

joeb631 said:


> Ya gotta help a brother out !!!!


How can I help just let me know


----------



## joeb631

greenphene said:


> How can I help just let me know


wow ,forgot how I even got here !


----------



## WeedHopper

Potheads.


----------



## joeb631

greenphene said:


> Not yet imma wait till I have something either weird or beautiful


my first girlfriend was both ...


----------



## WeedHopper

Joe I see we are the same age. I turned 66 last Friday. Course we are a world apart. Never been to NY and I'm afraid I have no desire with the ppl in charge of that State now. Heard it's really pretty though. Then again pretty is as pretty does. You lived there long?


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Joe I see we are the same age. I turned 66 last Friday. Course we are a world apart. Never been to NY and I'm afraid I have no desire with the ppl in charge of that State now. Heard it's really pretty though. Then again pretty is as pretty does. You lived there long?


----------



## WeedHopper

Did I miss something? I only see my post quoted.


----------



## joeb631

WeedHopper said:


> Joe I see we are the same age. I turned 66 last Friday. Course we are a world apart. Never been to NY and I'm afraid I have no desire with the ppl in charge of that State now. Heard it's really pretty though. Then again pretty is as pretty does. You lived there long?


I have lived in New York my whole life .I live in Long Island, more middle of the island .
The state is run by such despicable people . We have a AOC that was a better bartender than what she is doing now . THEY LET THUGS RAPE AND PILLAGE NEW YORK CITY. High taxes, high electric ,very crowded ,hunting is limited  fishing is great ,great beaches but most are township pass needed and they close at dark. People need a lot of money to live. House taxes can be from 5k to a small house(me) to 18k to 80k in a real nice area close to and far from  the city.I am a blue collar kind of guy . Hamptons  and Montauk are real beautius ,expensive ,pack with city people who can be different . Long Island is beautiful but becoming a expensive place where the more affluent live and housing to have a place where the people who service them live . I grew up with  bb guns ,hunting ,rifle club at school, working when I was old enough and able  ( it was sooner than later)(Thank you Lord for my Father who made sure I did not grow   up useless)( And my Mother who prevented my Father from killing me !!!) I grew up and knew it when it was great place .Some crime ,some gangs ,some drugs, and lots of high strung people !
Just lit up again and I forgot where I was going with this ..lol !


----------



## joeb631

WeedHopper said:


> Did I miss something? I only see my post quoted.


Yes ,I had a misfire !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah I have friends that have been there and said it was some beautiful places there.
Sorry that those morons are screwing up you place brother.
Fkers are trying to get a hold in Texas but we are fighting their asses tooth and nail.
We have a brother Graywolf who is from Oregon and he is pissed at what they are doing to his beautiful State.


----------



## joeb631

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I have friends that have been there and said it was some beautiful places there.
> Sorry that those morons are screwing up you place brother.
> Fkers are trying to get a hold in Texas but we are fighting their asses tooth and nail.
> We have a brother Graywolf who is from Oregon and he is pissed at what they are doing to his beautiful State.


THOSE FU$$KERS ARE RUINING AMERICA AND THE BRAIN DEAD PHONE WATCHING COMPLACENT  ZOMBIES ARE LETTING IT HAPPEN ..
I WISH THOSE PEOPLE RESPONSIBLE HORRIBLE THINGS...


----------



## WeedHopper

I feel your pain brother. Just don't mention any names. Don't want to hurt anyones feelings that voted for them 
Thanks


----------



## joeb631

WeedHopper said:


> I feel your pain brother. Just don't mention any names. Don't want to hurt anyones feelings that voted for them
> Thanks


sorry I got carried away ...!


----------



## ROSTERMAN

joeb631 said:


> sorry I got carried away ...!


No not you Joeb





Your Glasses fell off long time ago LOL


----------



## WeedHopper

Your good Joe. Lot of like mined brothers here.


----------



## joeb631

ROSTERMAN said:


> No not you Joeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Glasses fell off long time ago LOL


can you find it in your heart to forgive me ...?!


----------



## WeedHopper

Nothing to forgive bro. You didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

joeb631 said:


> can you find it in your heart to forgive me ...?!


Just me breaking yours
Means I like ya


----------



## joeb631

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just me breaking yours
> Means I like ya


thank you ! I always have said " My balls were meant't to be broken  ! "
the feelings mutual !


----------



## Bubba

WeedHopper said:


> Joe I see we are the same age. I turned 66 last Friday. Course we are a world apart. Never been to NY and I'm afraid I have no desire with the ppl in charge of that State now. Heard it's really pretty though. Then again pretty is as pretty does. You lived there long?


Come on full retirement age!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

joeb631 said:


> I have lived in New York my whole life .I live in Long Island, more middle of the island .
> The state is run by such despicable people . We have a AOC that was a better bartender than what she is doing now . THEY LET THUGS RAPE AND PILLAGE NEW YORK CITY. High taxes, high electric ,very crowded ,hunting is limited  fishing is great ,great beaches but most are township pass needed and they close at dark. People need a lot of money to live. House taxes can be from 5k to a small house(me) to 18k to 80k in a real nice area close to and far from  the city.I am a blue collar kind of guy . Hamptons  and Montauk are real beautius ,expensive ,pack with city people who can be different . Long Island is beautiful but becoming a expensive place where the more affluent live and housing to have a place where the people who service them live . I grew up with  bb guns ,hunting ,rifle club at school, working when I was old enough and able  ( it was sooner than later)(Thank you Lord for my Father who made sure I did not grow   up useless)( And my Mother who prevented my Father from killing me !!!) I grew up and knew it when it was great place .Some crime ,some gangs ,some drugs, and lots of high strung people !
> Just lit up again and I forgot where I was going with this ..lol !


That's cool, I do believe you arrived just fine.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper

Bubba I will be drawing my SS in June which allows me to continue working and they won't touch my SS.
66 and 4 months. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bubba

I'm calling my financial dude tomorrow, February is my month I do believe...I've been waiting for this, next few years is to get retirement house in order.  And grow.  Of course.  No card.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> Bubba I will be drawing my SS in June which allows me to continue working and they won't touch my SS.
> 66 and 4 months. Yehaaaaaaaa


Old Bastard


----------



## Carty

I'm glad I worked non stop since I was 14..  by the time I was 45 I was so disabled I could no longer work and got on
SSDI.  turns out it goes by your work and what you paid in..  now just wish I could enjoy it a wee bit more.  ugh.
Congrats you guys on reaching retirement ages..  I'll be 59 this year..


----------



## greenphene

Today is a special day my three ladies just got approved for a bigger home yeeeeaaah they haven’t moved in yet but they will in the next couple days


----------



## greenphene

Oh yeah their children been placed outside to flower I hope all cold snaps have gone one Clone been out for a good two weeks February 1st and she is looking down right healthy so I need these trees to finish before May 16th if not they will still get pulled Yes standby hopefully for a successful first outside harvest This year.


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies moved into they bigger house today they are so happy


----------



## Carty

good luck man


----------



## greenphene

Carty said:


> good luck man


Thanx


----------



## greenphene

Hey those baby plants are auto flowering I should have some buds in two months or so


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children those baby plants in the front is autoflower so I should have some buds pretty soon im still cloning 1,2,&3 I’m trying to keep these three strands goin until fall


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Did I miss something? I only see my post quoted.


I had messed up its a typo


----------



## greenphene

Haaaaa free smoke I grew from the summer this will be my first year I DIDNT HAFTA buy from the dispensary I remain independent this year and I’m still harvesting seeds


----------



## WeedHopper

Awesome my friend.Thats what it's all about.


----------



## greenphene

Well we got another cold snap THIER children is out in it I hope it doesn’t kill my  outside plants I’m trying to confirm a date of February 1 TO BE THE DATE I put out clones to bud up outside right before summer/spring veg time come


----------



## greenphene

It has reached 19 degrees outside that means danger


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

AAAAW MAN A TOUGH NAME I JUST THOUGHT OF TO FINISH MY THREE LADIES WITH TIRESIAS MIST FEMINIZED SEEDS BEFORE I LET THESE STRAINS DIE 👁


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Nice.


Thanks


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children plus a bonus autoflower plant in front


----------



## WeedHopper

Coming right along.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Coming right along.


Yup I was curious how many autoflower I can grow in one pot without losing quality so that’s y its so many in that one pot yeah I’m trying to get ready for the summer grow


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children plus autoflower in front


----------



## greenphene

👁


----------



## greenphene

Man I CANT fight the urge to feminize them seeds from THIER children YALL know what I’m going to purchase a bottle of Tiresias mist just to have extra we gonna turn flip one of THIER children to male so 1,2 and 3WILL BE PREGNANT IN THE END OR I MIGHT IMPREGNATE THIER CHILDREN TOGETHER FOR FEMINIZED SEEDS HMMMMM


----------



## greenphene

I won’t be making them seeds for months to come this still a cloning party all for the summer grow the real McCoy you can’t knock feminized seeds you can clone them with ease without worrying wat is  the gender you just go clone crazy three female plants can birth one hundred plants over time or more


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## ness

Looking good up there greenphene.  Happy growing.


----------



## greenphene

ness2 said:


> Looking good up there greenphene.  Happy growing.


Thanks im trying to get ready for summer


----------



## ness

I'm doing the same.  I'm going to have a outdoor grow this year.


----------



## greenphene

ness2 said:


> I'm doing the same.  I'm going to have a outdoor grow this year.


Happy growing


----------



## greenphene

I CANT life I have ordered Tiresias mist something is getting feminized I randomly cloned my three ladies so one of the clones I will turn into a Hermaphrodit and yes another strain will be made no worries this pollen will remain indoors once I get enough clones for this summer then I will do a batch of feminized seeds so hopefully it’s confirmed my three ladies will be pregnant when I’m done my ladies live on forever through THIER children


----------



## WeedHopper

Just a week and a half until voting starts. Get your best bud entered! Don't be scared.


----------



## ness

Morning greenphene and folks.


----------



## greenphene

ness2 said:


> Morning greenphene and folks.


Goooooood morning


----------



## WeedHopper

Bro you got some good-looking Buds. How come you haven't entered one in the contest. Its just for fun and a banner.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Bro you got some good-looking Buds. How come you haven't entered one in the contest. Its just for fun and a banner.


Mine is old I got new buds coming


----------



## greenphene

Haaaa a old picture I found


----------



## greenphene

So im going to definitely feminize some seeds I CANT lie I had a issue last plants I tried to feminize one I got my plant to turn Hermaphrodit but my male sacs didn’t seem to carry that much pollen they didn’t seem to be impregnating my plants then I got infested by mites which I believe came with the clones I bought I took them outside and let them die in disappointment so I didn’t make any feminized seeds on that attempt also I had sprayed like ten colas making them male maybe the plant I turned couldn’t handle all of those turned male sacs this time I will only spray like two branches and see where I go will I get the pollen I desire I’m going to show yall 1,2 and 3  entire life till death due us part and THIER children they will be getting pregnant by one of THIER children so those are my plans right now I’m just making clones that will be put outside on may 16 for now y not have huge trees during veg season grow them early inside then may16 puttem outside for veg season HAAAAA HAPPY GROWING


----------



## WeedHopper

greenphene said:


> Mine is old I got new buds coming


Doesnt matter if its older pics as long as you grew it you can enter it.


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children and bonus autoflower in front in flower


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children and bonus autoflower in front


----------



## greenphene

My autoflower up close she will be ready soon


----------



## pute

You do good work GP


----------



## greenphene

pute said:


> You do good work GP


Thanx


----------



## greenphene

THIER children


----------



## greenphene

My autoflower coming along pretty kool 👁


----------



## greenphene

Outside voluntee I found yesterday


----------



## SubmarineGirl

greenphene said:


> My autoflower coming along pretty kool 👁View attachment 291572


Is it super cool to get that beautiful purple?


----------



## greenphene

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is it super cool to get that beautiful purple?


I have a MAGICKAL TOUCH


----------



## greenphene

Ok once again I’m off topic but these trees is CLONES left one is a pomegranate tree then the middle is a plum tree CLONE then the third is another pomegranate tree


----------



## WeedHopper

Im like you brother i clone anything and everything.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Im like you brother i clone anything and everything.


I do fruit trees I got like forty fruit trees in. My backyard


----------



## greenphene

Just a solo shot of my three ladies


----------



## greenphene

Well I ordered Tiresias mist on eBay and of course the order got screwed up so I had to reorder it I got the 4oz just to make sure I have enough to turn one of THIER children into a male so if I’m successful the three seeds I planted will eventually turn into hundreds of seeds haaaa real time so feminized seeds will end this project my three ladies will hopefully get pregnant and have hundreds of kids till next time HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Bonus autoflower


----------



## greenphene




----------



## SubmarineGirl

greenphene said:


> My autoflower coming along pretty kool 👁View attachment 291572


Love that purple wow!  I can’t get my temp low enough for that beautiful color


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

These are worth every penny believe me


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

AAAAAW MAN


----------



## greenphene

My autoflower coming along


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice color my friend.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Nice color my friend.


Thanks


----------



## greenphene

Bonus autoflower


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Love the purples. I can’t get my temp down low enough to do that. Beautiful


----------



## greenphene

HAAAAAA MY AUTOFLOWER IS TRYING TO STEAL THE SHOW


----------



## WeedHopper

Love the color brother. Those plants look nice.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Love the color brother. Those plants look nice.


Thanks bro


----------



## greenphene




----------



## SubmarineGirl

Beautiful


----------



## greenphene

SubmarineGirl said:


> Beautiful


Thanks


----------



## greenphene

Just a picture of my autoflower progress


----------



## SubmarineGirl

greenphene said:


> Just a picture of my autoflower progressView attachment 293988


Very nice. Love the purple…


----------



## OGKushman

Get some intense lighting and warmth in there and make those girls drink more. 

Very cool color on those plants. I had a oatmeal bubba I bred a very long time ago that looked like fall in upstate New York towards the end of flower. Yellow green blue purple and even red leaves.


----------



## greenphene

OGKushman said:


> Get some intense lighting and warmth in there and make those girls drink more.
> 
> Very cool color on those plants. I had a oatmeal bubba I bred a very long time ago that looked like fall in upstate New York towards the end of flower. Yellow green blue purple and even red leaves.



Nice song


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

Ok one thing I don’t like with autoflower plants they are low yielding plants yes I can use nutrients for fatter buds but no I don’t use anything but water on my grows  my stuff is totally natural no chemicals but soon I will attempt to feminize THIER children to create new strain if I’m lucky I will make a couple thousand feminized seeds now that would be nice I’m gonna do it step by step real time to let y’all actually see how to turn a female plant to Hermaphrodit aaaah that is the use of chemicals so I guess I can’t call my grow chemical free Tiresias mist will be the only chemical I use and it’s all to make THIER children feminized so that’s it for now autoflower is about finished summer is fastly approaching I have a surprise for y’all THIER children will grow outside clones so we can all see wat the mother of my seeds will look like that’s the update


----------



## greenphene




----------



## Bugus_Monkey

Very Nice.


----------



## greenphene

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Very Nice.


Thanks


----------



## greenphene

This is what THIER children look like outside surviving 30 degree weather


----------



## greenphene




----------



## WeedHopper

Loving those colors and trichomes.


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

COME ON MAY 16th MY THREE LADIES AND THIER CHILDREN are ready for that summer sun


----------



## greenphene

HMMM I SURE WOULD LOVE TO MAKE A COUPLE THOUSAND SEEDS FROM THIER CHILDREN THAT WOULD BE WONDERFUL I WILL BE DECIDING AROUND MAY 20th WHEN I WILL START THE PROCEDURE IM GOING TO USE A CLONE TO MAKE THE HERMAPHRODITE I WILL BE IMPREGNATING MY LADIES I GREW FROM SEED ALL OF THIER CHILDREN WILL GO OUTSIDE FOR THE SUMMER SO STAND BYE I HAVE MUCH MORE TO SHOW YALL YES A MAGICK TRICK IM GOING TO TURN THREE SEEDS INTOA THOUSAND SEEDS SO THATS MY UPDATE HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Volunteers for the year I didn’t water them nothing but I except both of them gals


----------



## greenphene

This is THIER children what they gonna look like when fall come


----------



## greenphene

Wow I just had a Fantastic thought ok let’s say may 16th comes I’m going to chop down about 75% of THIER children buds That I already have growing and let them reveg and grow for a double harvest of them mighty fine buds low key THIER children is ready for harvest I think imma lettem ride till May 16th then chop it it will be a leafy type of bud but all buds matter The reveg cost valuable veg time and quality But its free and will make a excellent shake So they will bud twice this year YALL DONT understand the magnitude of this discovery JEEEEESH we shall see how thier children Reveg And grow about 16 more days and its vegging season until July 21st then nature is back to flowering mode and these are clones from my three ladies


----------



## greenphene

I CANT lie I’m needing to make a big decision my leaves on my three ladies is turning yellow so transplant time to a bigger container they have eaten all that’s in that pot soil im wondering should I let them ladies go outside for the summer or should I transplant into bigger pot this is the downfall of not using nutrients you are limited to what your soil can supply haaaa it’s so many variables I can think of but my main goal is to make a batch of seeds should I impregnate my ladies or should I let them become trees and pollinate THIER children decisions decisions decisions I think imma go with a bigger pot for my three ladies and actually I have no choice but repot into a larger medium oh well time will tell all


----------



## greenphene

THIER children growing outside


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Some of that mighty fine I had in my closet I grew


----------



## greenphene

I can’t lie I think I got a drying method I’ve had this weed for over two months and it still has a smell of goodness to it it’s very simple to do oh well may16 fastly approaching it’s time to take indoor to the out door any day sooner than May 16 would be uncivilized my three ladies and THIER children is plentiful their numbers are endless so soon I will be done cloning it’s time to make seeds yes my three ladies is about to have a couple thousand feminized seeds if I receive a blessing but they live on through THIER children a new strain will be unleashed soon feminized THIER children


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## Hippie420

That purple one is down right pretty. Don't forget to pick your best pic for the May Bud of the Month Contest if ya want to.


----------



## greenphene

Hippie420 said:


> That purple one is down right pretty. Don't forget to pick your best pic for the May Bud of the Month Contest if ya want to.


Thanks


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Aye low key I’ve given you the key to success we can call it the recipe in a advanced form a guide to grow with much more shenanigans to come to the beginner grower im giving u knowledge that will save you years of cking up i am just a stoner nothing more I’m just here for a good time THATS it experienced growers know how to do everything I’m doing so I’m mainly for the beginner so oh well HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Wow I do have the option to make these regular seeds fo sure seeds haaaaaaa I’m basically showing y’all how to turn three seeds into a endless supply of seeds im having second thoughts on the feminization of my three ladies I think I need some males the plot thickens so imma get some seeds I made last year and impregnate my three ladies with them and call it a day save my Tiresias mist for another grow so we will immediately plant seeds HERE HERE HERE MY THREE LADIES WILL LIVE ON FOREVER


----------



## greenphene

Hey a lot of my seeds grand parents is  Grand daddy purple that was one of my first fathers to the trees I have produced I’m saying that a lot of my strains will come with a purple gene because of its grandfather so we will indeed see my creation turn purple once again at a unknown moment and time future events THIER children as full veg clones THIER children will be getting pregnant by an unknown stud that I have in the galley my three ladies and THIER children will not go into to make seeds in lamen terms I’m going to make regular seeds just to insure a number high in numbers be pollinated YALL right I’m bored just thinking out loud


----------



## ness

Do all plants produce lots of seeds?  I don't think I'll ever make seeds.  Don't want the pollen around.  Happy producing.


----------



## greenphene

ness2 said:


> Do all plants produce lots of seeds?  I don't think I'll ever make seeds.  Don't want the pollen around.  Happy producing.


Yup I should get a couple hundred per plant depending on how big your plant is will determine how many seeds your plants make


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children is almost ready for the summer


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children ready for May 16


----------



## greenphene

Haaaaaa resist resist resist putting your plants out to may 16 vegging season fastly approaching I can’t wait and remember this is all from three seeds so yield guessing isn’t right your yield depends on your grow style if u clone a plant a hundred times isn’t that yield from the hundred clones counted as one plant oh well purple weed got me in my thoths so this year my plants I’m growing is a good five months in veg im trying to increase my yield for having bigger trees so there HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and THIER children


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies stud has germinated I’m making regular seeds this go round


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Oh yeah I’m putting my plants outside no hardening off no nothing may 16th will bethier children first day on the outdoors from may 16th to July 21st you can expect your plant to stay in veg mode July 21st is a date that u can expect to see your ladies female qualities show at that point I would sex your plants and remove any male present unless you are a breeder


----------



## greenphene

I hear that eerie question am I going to grow all those in one pot haaaaaaa the answer is ck yeah I am ONE STUD OR MORE SURROUNDED BY LOVELY LADIES MY MY MY ITS GETTING X RATED IN MY TENT POLLINATION WILL INDEED OCCUR YUP all in the same pot


----------



## greenphene

One last tip your plant will tell you if something is wrong or u doing something they don’t agree with low key all you have to do is look  for the signs your plant give off but that’s another conversation for later soooo happy growing


----------



## greenphene

I can’t lie the weakest plants shall indeed die I’m keeping only the biggest males in this batch haaaaa of course all female plants live


----------



## greenphene

I got a little dirty secret at the end of my three ladies life span I had no other choice but to cheat and go against my normal way of doing things to keep things   A go and later I will tell y’all y I made the choice I made


----------



## greenphene

Wow wat if I take my three ladies outside and let them  grow all summer and I make seeds out of my clones I made mmmmmmhmm I don’t know the plot has thickened


----------



## greenphene

Aye low key my plants show me in its actions wats going wrong with it so when them plants show me signs of distress I immediately upgrade they pots to a bigger pot then they will start to grow back regular your plant has either eaten up available soil in pot or your root have no more growing room inside the pot u are using either way it’s time for a bigger bigger pot and more soil


----------



## greenphene

Well tomorrow my first day for my outside crop the majority of plants I made will be going outside to veg and flower naturally my only goal is to smoke year around for free that’s my goal so yeah I’m hoping for huge healthy plants with a lot of buds And plenty seeds so until we chat again happy growing


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies and thier children is ready for the summer tomorrow I’m putting these ladies straight out in the yard and now it’s almost time to make some seeds


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Nice.


Thanks


----------



## greenphene

Well I think my three ladies and thier children will all be put outside only things left in my tent will be 4 random clones once my three ladies get situated outside I think I will clone them and get a one two and three so all of them will live on all is good outside the main majority of plants is loving the sun I can’t lie I got about two clones that’s watered by sprinklers isn’t getting water so they are looking a mess but besides those two my transition to outside went excellent I still have 4 clones indoors so my grow grows on


----------



## greenphene

THIER children lives on these are clones of my three ladies


----------



## greenphene

Well a week from now I should see new growth on my clone transplants these clones I have inside will be seeds imma clone one two and three once them ladies get settled out side and have exact copies of my three ladies so my question should I prepare for a fall harvest and keep the clones a growing at this point all is up in the air but no matter what I do my last procedure is making my three ladies pollinated so I can have plenty regular seeds of my three ladies so I don’t know I might prepare for next year harvest with new strains just waiting to be pollinated and remember all this came from three seeds


----------



## greenphene

So just a update my three ladies have been cloned they are outside loving the free sun so the clones of each lady will have a different pot im going to make sure to keep each strain separate and in its own pot I might make more clones to run through to winter but when all is said and done I need them seeds at the end once u learn cloning efficiently your entire grow game will change oh well im just babbling so I’m just waiting for my three ladies to root then it’s all good we gonna pot them up and just grow them as the new mothers more clones can be made and more seeds can be made ok I’m done for now until we meet again HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

THIER children is taking over the show


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies


----------



## greenphene

Yesss


----------



## greenphene

Clones is loving life outdoors the main thing is making sure your ladies is watered haaaaa and loved  I can’t wait to finally smoke my three ladies I can’t lie I have some curing I chopped them clones I put out feb 1 while I smoke up last year’s grow I will let my stash marinate in a nice cool shady spot and age before I smoke it when I open the container my girl be like that stank yes I will soon have seeds of my three ladies so they will live on


----------



## greenphene

Also I left about 20% of buds on plants to see if they will reveg if they do I will harvest twice off the same tree I also have dates to put out soon about when to do wat im unsure if the east coast has the same schedule but hey west coast these dates is golden far as outdoor grow dates oh well once again HAAAAAAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Yeah I think imma keep on cloning imma wait a week or two let my clones triple in size yep I’m not gonna make these seeds just yet imma grow probably to November December far as outside yes all I want is to smoke bomb weed for free it felt good breaking down them purple buds I grew ain’t nothing better than fishing and having some smooth free smoke to smoke so I’m extending the grow season to winter I don’t know I might run my ladies for another year we shall see oh well HAAAAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

My three ladies from my winter grow I don’t take my water leaves off i crumple them up with the bud and smoke it


----------



## greenphene

And it starts all over again kreation


----------



## greenphene

I have officially cloned my three ladies I have them properly identified so imma grow a entire new sets of one two and three they mothers will flower this fall so they life cycle will come to a end but through clones they live on so that’s my update for now so happy growing to you all


----------



## greenphene

Getting those clones together making new mothers


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Well I think imma keep cloning imma let these plants I have grow some probably in a month I will start to clone again so these are not the original mothers they are clones the mothers will be flowering this fall but the genes live on at first my three ladies was all in one pot but these clones is all the same so all my one clones is in one pot I got  set of twos and threes All in separate pots unfortunately I only have one number one the other number one clones is taking forever to root but I already have one of each so any more would indeed be extra I’m not sure when I’m going to actually make seeds but it’s coming soon oh yeah the plants I planted February 1st are actually revegging I cut about 80% of the buds that was on the plant may 16 and now they growing leaves they are now out of flowering mode it took about two weeks for the reveg to take place so that’s it for now so until next time HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

These work excellent for your clones these are worth every penny


----------



## greenphene

My girls


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

THIER children is totally cloned ready to keep their mothers genes going


----------



## greenphene

Well all is going as planned my clones are growing so soon I can make more clones out of the clones so the plants that I planted February 1st is in full veg mode growing regular now this means if u put a mature plant outside February 1st you can have two harvest from one  plant in one year ok so we have hit triple digits in heat the plants don’t seem to mind I just water them more and more and they are fine soon I will make seeds from my three ladies cloned yup well that’s about it  for now until next time HAPPY GROWING 👁


----------



## WeedHopper

Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Keep up the good work my friend.


I Will good brother


----------



## greenphene

THIER LADIES posted making clones. So basically you can pop a couple seeds and make a unlimited supply with just those plants I can keep this rotation going for however long I want


----------



## guerilla1950

WHY      ???


----------



## greenphene

guerilla1950 said:


> WHY      ???


"why what


----------



## guerilla1950

WHY SEEDS


----------



## greenphene

Well I like to use feminized seeds so when I clone I can go clone crazy without having to sex the plants I’m growing and at this point I’m using and making my own seeds and clones out of my own supply I love to make extra seeds just to have if it’s ever a shortage


----------



## guerilla1950

o.k. wasn't trying to be a snit just wondering


----------



## greenphene

guerilla1950 said:


> o.k. wasn't trying to be a snit just wondering


Its all good I didn’t take it the wrong way


----------



## guerilla1950

great


----------



## greenphene

THIER children


----------



## greenphene

THIER CHILDREN


----------



## greenphene

My ladies is almost ready to clone again I have germinated another batch of seeds so I can make seeds out of THIER CHILDREN after all this madness I will have three brand new strains from $20 DOLLA SEEDS yes I will take y’all step by step on pollination of my ladies I just gotta wait till my seedlings grow to a nice size im done with thsee strainS for now i will start growing my next batch of plants for next year crop shortly hopefully I find my grand daddy purple seeds and make that one of my strains for next year harvest that’s it for now HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

HOPEFULLY I HAVE A POTENT MALe IN THIS BATCH MAYBE PASS THAT PURPLE GENE TO MY LADIES


----------



## Flower

You have my attention.


----------



## greenphene

THIER children lives on soon i will be making seeds haaaa stay tuned until then HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene




----------



## darrell_leeper

I like the indoor lights, I’m used to outside.. but interesting.


----------



## greenphene

So here goes my three ladies unfortunately one has passed so now we down to two ladies I will surely let y’all see the bud from these beautiful ladies when harvest time HEY THEY A LITTLE CAMERA SHY BUT here they go


----------



## oldfogey8

greenphene said:


> So here goes my three ladies unfortunately one has passed so now we down to two ladies I will surely let y’all see the bud from these beautiful ladies when harvest time HEY THEY A LITTLE CAMERA SHY BUT here they goView attachment 302358


Jailhouse women…


----------



## greenphene

ONE of these lucky fellas will impregnate my ladies and just like that a new strain will arise


----------



## darrell_leeper

Never grown ınsıde but I fınd ıt ıntrestıng, I belıve I wıll check ıt out thıs wınter.


----------



## greenphene

darrell_leeper said:


> Never grown ınsıde but I fınd ıt ıntrestıng, I belıve I wıll check ıt out thıs wınter.


I do both and it works together once you find your rythm with indoor and outdoor grow you can pretty much grow year around good luck growing


----------



## darrell_leeper

Thanks I wıll go for it . I lıke the hıppy , that was my name ın the mıd 70s constructıon tımes.


----------



## greenphene

THIER children stealing the show ok I admit the same plants that I’m growing outside is inside they all the same clones they grow different these plants seem to enjoy led lights they are growing beautiful but outside they are shorter which I thought they would be big july 21 is my deadline for vegetive growth so all clones will grow indoors until they become a nice size then outside they go i will try to be finished by November December those are our coldest month but that’s it a little update until next time HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

IM THINKING OF PUTTING THEM big plants outside July 21 make sure I gotta clone of one two and three and call it a day let my studs grow to nice size and then make seeds are just keep the cycle going but I do want a different flavor of weed I want a plant that grows big sadly to say my three ladies didn’t meet those qualifications far as veg growth they stayed short I will be growing a different strain next grow soon as I get my seeds


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

I wanted to tell y’all I just planted grand daddy purple she also will be joining us soon I planted three seeds one should germinate


----------



## greenphene

I bought another tent imma use one for just veg growth and one tent for germination and cloning I will just have 500 watt Viparspectre in one and a 900 watt Viparspectre imm going to grow my plants to a nice size then putter outside I was going to make seeds but not yet imma do some more clones let them seeds I planted catch up with the other strains imma run probably train wreck Girl Scout cookies and grand daddy purple I can’t lie now that I brought grand daddy to the party I gotta make seeds I’m low key thinking feminized seeds i don’t know so imma have about six strains going so that’s it for now HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Ok so I just planted green crack train wreck and grand daddy purple


----------



## Hippie420

Sounds like a nice selection of flavors!


----------



## greenphene

Hippie420 said:


> Sounds like a nice selection of flavors!


I hope soooo


----------



## greenphene

Ok I’m planting Girl Scout cookies today as we speak hopefully they will germinate yes indeed I’m bringing out the heavy hitters


----------



## greenphene

HAAAA I GOTTA MAKE SEEDS MIX ALL THESE STRAINS TOGETHER


----------



## greenphene

Grand Daddy Purple has entered the scene yeeeeehaaaaa 👁


----------



## greenphene

My two ladies


----------



## greenphene

Unfortunately my studs had a fall today and truly I don’t know if they are going to make it but good news is I can always plant more seeds HAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## greenphene

Also I planted a good number of autoflower plants for the hurry up and grow thang I’m trying not to buy weed from the dispensary I wanna be totally self sufficient


----------



## greenphene

So grand daddy purple trainwreck and green crack has germinated my new tint arrived its 4’ by 4’ by 80” I bought a new Viparspectre the 1200 watt my goal is to keep veg growth indoors then flower outside year around I might keep these strains going for another year before I make seeds so now I have about seven strands going I’m waiting for girls scout cookies to germinate so this will be my line up for this year imma do autoflower also sooooooo stay tuned for more shenanigans


----------



## greenphene

Girl Scout cookies germinated last night so once they grow big enough IM going to clone holy @#%+ out of them  so that’s my Update all four strains I planted germinated HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Also my studs I dropped them accidentally about four days ago I’m happy to say about fiv of them survived so my studs live on


----------



## greenphene

THIER CHILDREN


----------



## greenphene

My new squad


----------



## greenphene

My studs gone wild it’s a miracle they made it to see today


----------



## greenphene

I have successfully smoked my own grown weed year round I have bought absolutely o from the dispensary I’m still smoking on my own supply


----------



## greenphene

The new taking over the last see my baby plants grow all I use is ocean forest fox farms and straight tap water nothing more


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## bigsur51

good luck on your next cycle


----------



## greenphene

Thanx


----------



## greenphene

THIER CHILDREN POSTED


----------



## greenphene

I’m pretty much going to let These plants get some size to them then straight outside they go my studs will get to grow wild so when it’s time to spread their pollen they will be ready so eventually my cycle’s will come to a end resulting in hundreds of seeds I dont know I might keep this rotation another year I’m not sure yet how many times I will clone these gals Im thinking of letting my pollination occur outs side then I will keep cloning keeping my mothers alive HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Ok so my update is I put my studs outside with their children a one two and three imma let them get pollinated by my studs and imma keep them mothers alive through cloning them indoors keeping a rotation of plants outdoors so my seeding process will be done outdoors I know same as last year I’m going to let my mighty fine genetics fly the desert skies no worries they will thank me later so that’s it for now


----------



## WeedHopper

A few periods would help.


----------



## greenphene

THIER CHILDREN CLONED OUT


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice


----------



## greenphene

Well it looks like some of my clones is finished they started budding early for reasons I just don’t know so yeeeeaaaah more smoke to add to my collection


----------



## greenphene

This is THIER CHILDREN BEING HARVESTED


----------



## greenphene

THIER CHILDREN


----------



## greenphene

THIER CHILDREN WAITING FOR THEIR ROTATION


----------



## greenphene

Well I think imma let THIER children die off I really didn’t care for the buds they brought me even tho I still got some trees budding up imma pretty much plant all the clones I have outside leaving me with green crack Girl Scout cookies trainwreck and grand daddy purple we gonna upgrade to bigger gallon pots and proceed to clone them all this year to next growing season so those the four strains I’m running next year unless I add more I do have Auto flower plants growing they starting to bud up as well so I should have some naughty bud pix coming soon So the shenanigans will continue just with diff strains it’s over for my three ladies thank you all for entertaining my ladies so that’s my update for now HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Just because she is a sexy female


----------



## Hippie420

Don't forget the BOM contest. That purple one is beautiful.





__





						Entry Thread September 2022 Bud Picture of the Month
					

September 2022 Bud Picture of the Month contest has started!  It's time to get those pictures entered for the September 2022 BPOTM contest. Please encourage your friends and new members to enter this month! This contest is ALWAYS more fun with more participants!   There are some rules: 1) One...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## greenphene

Hippie420 said:


> Don't forget the BOM contest. That purple one is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entry Thread September 2022 Bud Picture of the Month
> 
> 
> September 2022 Bud Picture of the Month contest has started!  It's time to get those pictures entered for the September 2022 BPOTM contest. Please encourage your friends and new members to enter this month! This contest is ALWAYS more fun with more participants!   There are some rules: 1) One...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marijuanapassion.com


Thanx


----------



## greenphene

Some of THIER children still lives


----------



## greenphene

My upcoming lady autoflower


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

My autoflower is coming along beatifully


----------



## greenphene

So I’m thinking next year imma plant some clones February 1st then trim them to twenty percent may 16 then let them reveg getting two crops out of one plant in a single Year the trim back twenty percent happens may 16 soooooo stay tuned for my next MAGICK trick hahahaha


----------



## greenphene

My ladies


----------



## WeedHopper

Can't see them brother.


----------



## greenphene

I can’t lie November-January I can’t grow the temperature goes to 20 degrees outside at least so everything will be indoors during these months February 1st will be my put my MATURE clone plants outside till may 16 yes that’s your window to flower a plant before veg season comes for a year around operation may 16 I will have a unknown amount of clones and it’s just a endless loop hey if your temperatures don’t dip below 50 degrees you can grow outside year around also may 16 chop your buds off letting all the un finished buds stay on the plant two weeks from may 16 your plants will go back to veg giving you your second harvest for the year basically cut 80% of your budding plant then leave twenty percent of your plant and they will go back to veg in a couple weeks well I got that off me brain I was just venting HAPPY GROWING WORLD


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

One of THIER ladies the only surviving lady


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

My autoflower seedlings are coming along I decided to always keep autoflower plants going because how fast they finish is excellent and I’m talking about indoor growing in your veg tent keep ‘em in one month planted apart so about every month you can possibly harvest autoflower plants budsss I been growing them under 18/6 and they don’t mind being with feminized plants they all get along perfectly so that’s where I’m at I have numerous autoflower plants budding and four feminized plants growing in my tent that’s the update HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

I’m thinking feminized seeds of course my grand daddy purple will be the pollen donor so the new strains I’m coming with will be purple crack purple trainwreck purple cookies low key I’m giving y’all my recipe I’m not worried about copycats I have a mystikal touch in growing  the strains would still be different if you did the same mix haaaaa my seeds are blessed that’s the difference I’m anxious to see what the strains come out ass the last time I feminized seeds I got attack by mites and my Pollen sacs I made didn’t seem to be giving out that much pollen all plants died under mysterious circumstances so hopefully when I turn grand daddy to a male I get plenty pollen and plenty seeds so yes this my plans now rotations of autoflower will keep going my my my what if I grew some autoflower and let them get pollinated by my feminized plant will I create a freak only time will tell


----------



## Hippie420

Looks like they're frosting up nicely. Good work!


----------



## greenphene

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like they're frosting up nicely. Good work!


Thanks


----------



## greenphene

HAAAAAAAAA this how I’m feeling today I’m now in flower I switchEd the light setting to 12/12 aaaaaand my grand daddy purple plant have been sprayed with tiresia mist so yeah we about to make these feminized seeds why not get this over with before something bad happens I’m happy with a hunned seeds from each plant feminized so those who looking to learn how to feminize your seeds here we go I’m attempting to do it today right now I sprayed top cola on grand daddy purple plant so the day I flip to flower light schedule I start to spray top of cola THATS the only place you need to spray Tiresias it’s almost a guarantee I pollinate my autoflower pot with grand daddy purple pollen ok so that’s it for now we not going to procrastinate any longer we gonna make these new strains low key I should have some nice bud photos pretty soon


----------



## greenphene

Day one of spraying Tiresias mist on just one cola


----------



## greenphene

So this is day two of me spraying Tiresias mist on one of my grand daddy purple plants if all goes well I would have turned four seeds to a couple hunned seeds feminized when you spray plant just spray top cola not underneath it not sideways but the top start to spray Tiresias mist on the same day you flip to 12/12 i spray probably two three times a day only once a day is actually necessary so that’s where I’m at today happy growing


----------



## Hippie420




----------



## greenphene

Day 4 spraying grand daddy purple


----------



## greenphene

Day 5 spraying Tiresias mist


----------



## greenphene

My gals


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Ok I’m on day 6 spraying my grand daddy purple plant I would say one more week of spraying my gal She shall turn hermaphrodite I have autoflower plants growing we gonna try to pollinate them with feminized pollen see what type of freak I can create so that’s where I’m at today HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Not bad for free weed


----------



## greenphene

Day 7 of spraying Tiresias mist on my grand daddy purple plant


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Day 8 spraying grand daddy purple plant


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Hmmmmmm I’m thinking possibly next grow imma get my Tiresias mist and spray my autoflower plant see if I can turn her into a MAN and make autoflower seeds that would be lovely


----------



## greenphene

Day 9 spraying my plant with Tiresias mist


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Day 10 spraying Tiresias mist on my plants


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

I got that uncircumcised weed I smoke the leaves it stretches my bud a tad bit further


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

I can’t lie having pure weed no chemical weed is definitely top tier I use no nutrients I have used them long time ago I use straight water and fox farms soil ocean forest soil that’s it that’s all I ph nothing I just pray to our mighty GOD for good weed and that seems to work haaaaaa HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Day 11 spraying Tiresias mist on my plant I’m making three new strains purple krack purple trainwreck and purple kookies feminized seeds all I need is to have my gal to start showing male parts soon as I make them seeds I’m growing them hopefully by winter this little love affair will be over and I start with 4 new kups yes yess yesss


----------



## Hippie420

How long are you supposed to spray them?


----------



## greenphene

Hippie420 said:


> How long are you supposed to spray them?


Until they show male parts then I still keep spraying for a day or two more once I recognize without a doubt male parts


----------



## greenphene

So you spray your plants the day you flip to 12/12 light schedule spray every day until you 100% sure you looking at nut sackson area you was spraying then stop  spraying job is complete


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

I’m on day 12 spraying Tiresias mist on my plant she should be turning Hermaphrodit reeeeeaaaal soon haaaaaaa I hope


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

The crew


----------



## greenphene

Day 13 spraying Tiresias mist on my plant


----------



## greenphene

So day 13 I see features that could be seen as male parts on my grand daddy purple plant I will continue to spray until nut sacs is totally undeniably present then we go to phase two a fan will be blowing to circulate pollen in tent and I do have autoflower plants with my feminized plants so let’s see if they can be pollinated by a regular feminized plant let the fun begin


----------



## greenphene

Today is day 14 spraying Tiresias mist on my plant I can’t hunned percent say I see nut sacs but I dam sho don’t see hairs all my other feminized plants are flowering so pollination time should occur shortly i wonder will my autoflower plant get pregnant by my regular feminized grand daddy purple plant haaaaa only time will tell


----------



## Hippie420




----------



## greenphene

Day 15 spraying Tiresias mist on my plant


----------



## greenphene

Day 16 spraying Tiresias mist on my plant even tho I see small nut sacs forming I will continue to spray for maybe three more days


----------



## greenphene

Day 17 spraying Tiresias mist on my plant and nut sacs have formed I’m still gonna spray for the next couple days but there u have it that’s how u turn a female plant Hermaphrodit


----------



## greenphene

Ok so the problem I had last time I turned my plant to Hermaphrodit successfully but it seemed like my plant wasn’t producing pollen so I’m hoping I don’t have the same problem this year I will be on pins and needles until I see seeds forming then I will be a happy camper so that’s where I’m at now midway to making feminized seeds I’m hoping for hundress of feminized seeds hey HAPPY GROWING


----------



## WeedHopper

Good luck.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Good luck.


Thanx


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Day 18 spraying Tiresias mist on my plant and I undeniably see nuuuut saaaacs but imma still spray just for a couple more days


----------



## greenphene

Ok so basically I’m done spraying my plant it has nut sacs all over itself so it takes about 18 days to turn a female plant to a Hermaphrodit so now I wait for my grand daddy purple plant to spit pollen and my seeds start to form it’s all a waiting game in this situation I either win or lose so that’s where I’m at right now HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## Hippie420

Yep, looks like balls to me! Stevie Wonder could see 'em.


----------



## RosterMan

Welcome again
A forum Avatar pic for you too


----------



## WeedHopper

Those are Christmas ornaments.


----------



## RosterMan

Now That there is something one does not see everyday


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

RosterMan said:


> Welcome again
> A forum Avatar pic for you too
> View attachment 310758


Thanx brothaaaaaa


----------



## greenphene

I can’t wait until I see seeds forming imma have some crazy strains I can’t lie I haven’t seen any pollen drops so I’m on pins and needles what if I got a Hermaphrodit with no pollen to share if successful Strains will be PUUUUUURPLE KRACK PUUUUURPLE TRAINWRECK PUUUUUUUUUURPLE KOOKIES low key i do have planz i CANT really share them thoughts tho im growing them seeds i make next grow see what they look like and they will live comfortably inside the refrigerator waiting to be activated haaaaa I already have strains for days chilling im addicted to making seeds that’s it for now oh yeah I have stopped spraying my plant I have my fan blowing inside my tent trying to circulate whatever pollen I produce


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

CHANG NAME FOR GRAND DADDY PURPLE AND GREEN KRACK MIX THE NEW NAME WILL BE KRACK DADDY IF SUCCESSFUL IN MAKING SEEDS


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## greenphene

So i still dont see Pollen are open pollen sacs anywhere I have pleeeeenty nut sacs but no visible pollen so I’m on pins and needles waiting for this project to be complete


----------



## boo

what's up with the spotted leaves...is that from spraying the plants or something else...


----------



## joeb631a

RosterMan said:


> Welcome again
> A forum Avatar pic for you too
> View attachment 310758


not as romantic as your prior ones


----------



## greenphene

boo said:


> what's up with the spotted leaves...is that from spraying the plants or something else...


It’s from the spraying the spray totally destroy area you spray


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

No pollen yet and no pistols appear to be pollinated im on Pins and needles waiting for signs of pollination the pistols will look like they burnt off when pollinated im going to try to get photos off what pistols look like when pollinated im also hoping my autoflower get pollinated also JEEEEEEEESH shooot the pollen


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Here is where we are right now I need to start my seeds for next year now right right now so I wanted to Turn on my second tent just for my Babies Long Story Short my gal pay the electric bill and she didn’t approve my second light so it got me thinking hey use your off the grid grow house to grow it pull my plants in flower out my inside tentand put them in solar powered shed so that’s wat I’m doing now my Timer IS set for 7am to 7pm if the set time turns it on and off tomorrow my plants is outside so now we see how to grow with free energy from God yeeeeeeehaaaaaa


----------



## greenphene

In case my first solar setup DONT work 


 I have a stronger setup


----------



## greenphene

Night time off the grid action


----------



## greenphene

Unfortunately my 500 watt Viparspectre died yesterday in my little twelve hour test so I bought another 500 watt Viparspectre hopefully it’s not to powerful for my inverter hmmmmm only time will tell yeah my seeds is planted and ready for the upcoming season soon as they get big enough I’m starting my clone operation all over again so basically this is where I’m at HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

So my observation After you see nut sacs you got at least two weeks to see Polen and i still have seen none but I see a couple bud locations  appearing  to Be pollinated so maybe my plants is secretly mating im just waiting to see what happens I need them seeds badly or biggly Forealz oh well that’s where I’m at now HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Hey im smoking purple weed for free


----------



## greenphene

So I should be gettin this new light for my solar powered room its a 500 watt light hopefully it runs on my solar system I have it should the light I’m replacing was a 500 watt so hopefully I’m kool I’m still testing my solar panel room hoping my timer shuts and cut on my lights from 7am to 7pm my fingers are crossed out of my four seeds only three germinated it’s kool I will just plant another one so that’s it foooooor now happy happy happy growing


----------



## greenphene

My new light came


----------



## greenphene

This flower room is totally off grid it’s ran for twelve hours solar panels


----------



## greenphene

I finally got my timers to work I had to put it on program two haaaaa if that makes since all I need to do is confirm that the light is coming on at 7am and turning off at 7pm I’m golden then imma toss my flowering plants outside in my shed so hopefully I will show y’all my off the grid tent my seedlings for next year harvest have sprouted so it’s time to clean shop so that’s where I’m at now happy growing


----------



## greenphene

Still no pollen visible at least 99% of my nut sacs have not opened yet I can’t lie a couple bud sites look like they have been pollinated we shall see im nervous about taking my plants outside takin them away from a stable environment I surely hope no insects take a liking to my plant in my shed I would love to have some feminized seeds free oh well the struggle never stop pictures of next year line up coming soon


----------



## greenphene

Ok I can’t lie I’m having a problem my light is draining my batteries during sun up and sun down time but haaaaaaa luckily it has a dimmer soooooo I dimmed that &$#@ to 50% today so hopefully I can get it working a full twelve hours I got three batteries hooked up right Now I plan to hook up a fourth battery once I get the proper cable so tonight I hope this light run all the way to seven pm running at 50% then turn on at seven in the morning with no faults detected then I can move on to phase three putting my plants inside my good old solar powered flowering room I’m on pins and needles but since I turned the light down the system has been charging better I bought a new light so I had to adjust the solar panels to the new light my last light ran twelve hours no problem I guess it drew less amps oh well that’s where I’m at now trying to get my lights and solar working in synchronic happy growing


----------



## greenphene

My ladies for next year


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

I almost got my tent tuned in I need for the light to stay on till 7 then turn off till 7 am tomorrow and stay on and repeat the cycle without cutting off


----------



## boo

how do you deal with the heat and cold weather...


----------



## greenphene

boo said:


> how do you deal with the heat and cold weather...


Led is cool they don’t give off much heat but I bought a 5000 btu portable air conditioner if it start getting to hot  then I close tent door and then I have front door closed it usually stay warm enough to keep the plants alive


----------



## greenphene

Well my light stayed on all I need now is for the light to come on tomorrow and stay on then I’m golden


----------



## greenphene

HAAAAAAA my light in my tent came on and stayed on so tomorrow we put them plants outside in the shed and I will finish flowering outside


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Ok so my solar powered flowering room is up and running


----------



## WeedHopper

How freaking cool.


----------



## greenphene

My babies these are for next year grow


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

HAAAAAAA who see the purple caterpillar photobombing


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Ok one little snippet trainwreck strain smell is strong ass #$&@ I like it I’m going to have to make more feminized seeds of traiwreck highly recommend that gal


----------



## greenphene

Ok so here we go I have many nut sacs but I see no visible pollen even tho it’s bud spots that looks like they have been pollinated so basically I’m at the hands of time I’m begging whoever’s in the heavens to bless me with hundreds of seeds I need them immediately so I wait I have nothing interesting to share happy growing


----------



## greenphene




----------



## WeedHopper

Nice.


----------



## RosterMan

Very^^^^^


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Low key these ladies you see is the mothers of my upcoming strains KRACK DADDY im hoping will have purple color to it we shall see haaaaaa PURPLE WRECK THEN PURPLE GIRL hmmmmmm and plenty prayer for exotic plants I HAVE A MYSTIKAL TOUCH TO ADD TO MY RECIPE HAHAHA 👁


----------



## greenphene

So here’s my concern I have plenty nut sacs they are opening up but I have seen no actual pollen falling on leaves nothing not a grain but it do look like my bud spots are being pollinated I also have a battery powered fan blowing so im hoping for the best but in the worst case scenario I get no seeds hey I get bomb bud so I win no matter what HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

HAAAAAAA NOT BAD FOR FREE SMOOKE


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## greenphene

Not bad for free weed


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

My gals for next year


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

I did a little clean up and reposition job I guess this my setup until I start cloning


----------



## greenphene

Well back in the ol solar powered shed


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Ok so I have seen one bud spot with what look like a seed my fingers are double crossed I need them seeds asap ok I CANT lie I have not completely ever finished the makin of feminized seeds every atempt of making these kind of seeds have been met with nature saying no my son you not ready so at this point of my grow I am clueless rather I will get seeds or not what makes me extra nervous I’m not seeing pollen falling on leaves I do see small white dots on my leaves but it’s very little only time will dictate this outcome I’m guessing when you turn them Hermaphrodit they produce pollen but very little soon we will be back to cloning once my plants get big enough I’m having good vibes about next summer grow I think imma have fat trees to indulge I might and I don’t know yet clon a autoflower and see what that do oh well HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Well I plan on planting a nice number of plants of my strains I made last year I will be putting them outside February 1st to begin flowering gardening outside where I’m at is impossible November to January 31 temperatures possibly will drop below 25 degrees killing every plant in sight so y not get two harvest in a year may 16 I will be chopping all the buds on my tree except for 20% that part will indeed reveg and give me more weed I’m still waiting on my girls to show they pregnant by my grand daddy purp if this works and I get my feminized seeds JEEEEEEESH I will be a happy camper I kid YALL not I smoke just about every bud I grow I’m quiet as a mouse with my operations I give haaaa a very small portion to my friends you can’t smoke free if you give away your trees  oh well my goal is to Puff good for free till I die oh well that’s about it for today HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

ONE OF MY UPCOMING FLOWERS THAT WILL BE SMOKED SOON IM FINDING A NEW LOVE WITH PURPLE WEED


----------



## greenphene

Hey don’t tell nobody but im smoking purple weed


----------



## Hippie420

Long as it lays your ears back, color makes no difference to me.


----------



## greenphene




----------



## Hippie420

Sweet lookin' ladies ya got there.


----------



## greenphene

Hippie420 said:


> Sweet lookin' ladies ya got there.


Thanks


----------



## greenphene

I’m afraid to say I see no seeds in my buds but maybe they will come later I don’t know but I’m on my last hope for feminized seeds so next time I will make regular seeds I know those will do it I gotta go back to the study board and see did I miss a step but the actual weed I grew is top tier seeds are not I could be wrong and seeds start to form oh well only time will tell


----------



## oldfogey8

greenphene said:


> I’m afraid to say I see no seeds in my buds but maybe they will come later I don’t know but I’m on my last hope for feminized seeds so next time I will make regular seeds I know those will do it I gotta go back to the study board and see did I miss a step but the actual weed I grew is top tier seeds are not I could be wrong and seeds start to form oh well only time will tell


I took cuttings from my regular plants last spring and flipped them as soon as I saw roots. I didn’t intend to keep the clones, I just wanted to sex them while the donor plants grew. The clones showed sex in a couple of weeks(they were in 2 or 3 tablespoon starter trays so I was surprised they did anything). Long story short, I transplanted the clones, gave away most of the donor plants and grew the clones out after they revegged. It is a quick and dirty way to sex plants so you don’t waste time and space growing a bunch of males.


----------



## greenphene

oldfogey8 said:


> I took cuttings from my regular plants last spring and flipped them as soon as I saw roots. I didn’t intend to keep the clones, I just wanted to sex them while the donor plants grew. The clones showed sex in a couple of weeks(they were in 2 or 3 tablespoon starter trays so I was surprised they did anything). Long story short, I transplanted the clones, gave away most of the donor plants and grew the clones out after they revegged. It is a quick and dirty way to sex plants so you don’t waste time and space growing a bunch of males.


I did this on purpose the male was a female at first the spray turned the plant into a Hermaphrodit these was all feminized seeds


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Feminized hermaphroditism seeds? Why would you want them?


----------



## oldfogey8

greenphene said:


> I did this on purpose the male was a female at first the spray turned the plant into a Hermaphrodit these was all feminized seeds


Yep. I understand you were using colloidal silver(or something like it) to feminize a branch or so on your plants. I just figured since you were thinking of doing a seed grow next year, I would tell you about a trick I used to sex plants early on. I think crashmagnet did a colloidal silver thing recently and I think his took a long time to show seeds. Hopefully that is the case for you as well.


----------



## oldfogey8

SubmarineGirl said:


> Feminized hermaphroditism seeds? Why would you want them?


I think any female plant you spray with colloidal silver hermies because the female plant throws nanners but the pollen is female pollen. Weird Frankenstein stuff but I think that is how any feminized seed gets made(aside from Rhodelization but that is true hermaphroditism).


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

Green, what kind of smells and flavors are you getting into? What about effects?
Skunk? Fruity? Pine? Etc.  What about effects like Energetic and or Couch Lock, happy, paranoid?
I guess I'm asking what kind of smoking report you have if any?  Thanks, Peace & Happy Growing.


----------



## greenphene

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Green, what kind of smells and flavors are you getting into? What about effects?
> Skunk? Fruity? Pine? Etc.  What about effects like Energetic and or Couch Lock, happy, paranoid?
> I guess I'm asking what kind of smoking report you have if any?  Thanks, Peace & Happy Growing.


Well I got green crack trainwreck girl scout cookies and grand daddy purple growing so it’s a lot of smells going on it’s pretty strong reeeeaaal strong if I don’t get any seeds I will have some bomb smoke to smoke


----------



## greenphene

I MIGHT NOT GET MY FEMINIZED SEEDS BUT I WILL BE SMOKING TOP TIER BIZZUUUD YES YES YES


----------



## greenphene

SubmarineGirl said:


> Feminized hermaphroditism seeds? Why would you want them?


So all my seeds I plant will be female


----------



## greenphene

oldfogey8 said:


> Yep. I understand you were using colloidal silver(or something like it) to feminize a branch or so on your plants. I just figured since you were thinking of doing a seed grow next year, I would tell you about a trick I used to sex plants early on. I think crashmagnet did a colloidal silver thing recently and I think his took a long time to show seeds. Hopefully that is the case for you as well.


I buy feminized seeds so it’s no need for me to sex my plants I’m trying to make my own feminized seeds so I don’t have to buy them


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Ok so I need some regular grand daddy purple seeds I will buy ten and plant them all one of them will be a male and I will just get my strain that way if my feminized trial doesn’t pan out


----------



## greenphene

This will be the father of my next batch of seeds


----------



## greenphene

As YALL cann see I love purple strains I’m hoping for every seed I make to come out purple


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

I don’t know but that looks like a seed to me


----------



## greenphene

Man if I could get a bare minimum of ten feminized seeds from each plant I will be satisfied im not a greedy man i just want the new strains then it’s cloneville from there if not I got this purple Kush mix imma do participants Girl Scout cookies trainwreck i believe Bruce Banner Green crack HEY HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

HAAAAAAA NOT BAD FOR FREE WEED


----------



## greenphene




----------



## WeedHopper

Nothing like free weed.


----------



## Hippie420

I've smoked weed grown by some of the best. Didn't get me any higher than the stuff I grew myself.


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Ok so here is the situation I have three grand daddy purple plants that I planted one of them I sprayed terasias mist and two I left alone how about one of the two hermied out so now I have two hermied grand daddy purple  plants even tho I will have feminized seeds I will also have to say they can possibly hermie so I will keep a sect just for hermied seeds in my collection why HAAAAA I’m glad you asked I will see if a hermied plant makes feminized seeds then I won’t need to use Tiresias mist I can just grow my hermie seeds with them and make more possible hermie seeds  i wanna see if all seeds made from hermied plants turn hermie and if some will be feminized inquiring minds would like to know it doesn’t hurt having different types of beans I shall say I’m a alchemist I will turn the base seed into the best seed i can possibly create 👁 hahahaha I’m a mad scientist HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

This is what a natural non chemical Hermaphrodit look like


----------



## greenphene

Also February 1st I will be planting my strains outside that I made last year I will be forced to chop them may 16 the day veg season starts leaving 20% o f the newly formed buds alone they will indeed revegg  so I’m coming with a brand new crop may 16 I’m just trying to smoke mighty fine non chemical weed that’s it that’s all before I walk through them pearly gates haaaaa smoking on a budget FREE FREE FREE it’s wherever your mind want to take it where it is you would like to go so that’s about it we Get a chance to see these high desert seeds I made pretty soon HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU ALL WE ARE FAMILY CONNECTED THROUGH HOBBIES YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAA👁


----------



## greenphene

Yeah I don’t trim my buds I break them down with my bud and smoke them I swear I don’t even taste the leaves I guess cause I don’t grow with chemicals


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Hermie


----------



## greenphene




----------



## DavidfromMichigan

Hippie420 said:


> I've smoked weed grown by some of the best. Didn't get me any higher than the stuff I grew myself.


I swear the weed I use to get before it was legal blows the doors off any dispensary weed today.  And it was just everyday weed.  Not that expensive kind bud, which blows the doors off of everyday weed. And I'm definitely sold on my own grown. Just organic,  sun grown weed.  Nothing fancy.  And I use to hate how my buds never turned out like those "rock hard nugs" you always hear people talking about. Everyone wants those tight, dense buds you can actually feel the weight in your hand.  Idk, I think that maybe that was part of some type of market grooming or something on that line because them buds really don't break up any better than my light ass bud that's the same size,  not too mention mine is way more stickier,  way more stinkier, and way more cheepier.  And say you by an eighth of weed of both. That little rock hard bud probably weighed half,  if not more.  My bag,  shit there's probably five or six more buds in it.  Their whole system is just too market based out or whatever you wanna call it.  And I'm sure it's just going to get worse. They've had years to plan all this out and you know damn well they knew how lucrative the cannabis industry is.


----------



## greenphene

Big up to seed connect I got my ordered seeds in less than seven days so today I’m planting pure purple kush to be the daddy’s of my next batch of seeds I’m hoping to get a all purple plant outcome


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

My ladies is looking good


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

I accidentally cloned one of my autoflower plants ooooh well let’s see wat it do


----------



## WeedHopper

It will run out of time before it does much. Ive done it just to see a few times. Pretty much will look like a runt if its a cloned Auto.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> It will run out of time before it does much. Ive done it just to see a few times. Pretty much will look like a runt if its a cloned Auto.


Yeah I have never did one I also got a seed from a autoflower plant it came from the feminized pollen I put it in the dirt to see what that do but it might be to early to plant in soil being I just dug it out a autoflower plant


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

100% HERMAPHRODIT


----------



## greenphene

_Not bad for free weed _


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

So the grand daddy purple plant I turned into a Hermaphrodit has pretty much died all its flowers have turned brown it’s pretty much dead far as my feminized plants I see no seeds maybe they are inside my bud I don’t know but my buds is looking mighty fine I’m just waiting to my fan leaves to turn yellow before I chop them im hoping that they have seeds inside hey I had one autoflower to make seeds so I know fo sure I’m going to have some seeds to do future experiment this seed is a autoflower mixed with feminized pollen what will it grow up to be we shall see but that’s my update for now HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice setup my friend.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Very nice setup my friend.


Thanks


----------



## greenphene

I know I’m off topic but I caught this beast today seven pounds six ounces HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

I’m preparing for Fall


----------



## greenphene

Haaaaaa not Bad for free weed


----------



## greenphene

I’m flowering with this and it’s only at 50% power


----------



## greenphene

Haaaaaaa update I was growing autoflower plants while I was attempting to make feminized seeds well I’m drying out a autoflower plant and it has seeds in it yes I successfully made seeds with my feminized regular photo period plant so imma let these autoflower seeds sit in the fridge and later I will plant them my questions will be will it be a regular plant or autoflower plant hmmmmmm we shall see  HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

HAAAAAAAA THE SUN IS SPONSORING THIS GROW 👁


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

My babies


----------



## greenphene

Ok so I am starting to see seeds forming in my buds not a lot but some I’m wondering how many seeds I will actually make hopefully a hundred are better oh well low key I think I’m missing a step with feminizing seeds some way pollen production should be better I’m only making small amounts of pollen when I turn my plants Hermaphrodit I need to know how to make my Hermaphrodit give up more pollen well since I see my plants making seeds I will probably let it grow for a couple weeks more just to make sure my seeds is ready to be harvested HAPPY GROWING


----------



## CrashMagnet

greenphene said:


> Ok so I am starting to see seeds forming in my buds not a lot but some I’m wondering how many seeds I will actually make hopefully a hundred are better oh well low key I think I’m missing a step with feminizing seeds some way pollen production should be better I’m only making small amounts of pollen when I turn my plants Hermaphrodit I need to know how to make my Hermaphrodit give up more pollen well since I see my plants making seeds I will probably let it grow for a couple weeks more just to make sure my seeds is ready to be harvested HAPPY GROWING


I don't get much pollen either. I recently learned from @Gaia's Girl that you can mix the pollen with flour to make it easier to spread around and to keep it dry. I just tried that myself with some CSM feminized pollen and the small amount I mixed into the flour gave me more than enough to pollinate all the lower branches. I can see seeds on them already.


----------



## greenphene

CrashMagnet said:


> I don't get much pollen either. I recently learned from @Gaia's Girl that you can mix the pollen with flour to make it easier to spread around and to keep it dry. I just tried that myself with some CSM feminized pollen and the small amount I mixed into the flour gave me more than enough to pollinate all the lower branches. I can see seeds on them already.


My problem is I seen no pollen to mix I hit the sacs and nothing comes out not a spec of pollen thanx for the info


----------



## CrashMagnet

greenphene said:


> My problem is I seen no pollen to mix I hit the sacs and nothing comes out not a spec of pollen thanx for the info


If you dry the pods and crush them against a screen, you should get a little.


----------



## greenphene

CrashMagnet said:


> If you dry the pods and crush them against a screen, you should get a little.


Hmmmmm I didn’t think of that one


----------



## CrashMagnet

I used a piece of a paint strainer. It seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## greenphene

I will try my next attempt to make feminized seeds my buds is about ready to harvest and my Hermaphrodit has pretty much died thanx for that excellent information


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## boo

ever thought of removing the dead leaves from the soil, bugs love that enviornment...just thinking out loud...


----------



## greenphene

boo said:


> ever thought of removing the dead leaves from the soil, bugs love that enviornment...just thinking out loud...


I put them there on purpose


----------



## greenphene

At last I’m seeing seeds not many but I’m seeing them only problem I have is wondering was the pollen that made these seeds from the plant I turned Hermaphrodit or was it from the plant that turned Hermaphrodit by itself either way I have new strains coming upcoming seeds I’m making pure purple kush will be the father and my ladies will be green KRACK Girl Scout kookies trainwreck and Bruce Banner im making regular seeds I’m hoping to make a purple plant haaaaaaa I love purple weed so I gotta let my plants run for at least two more weeks I want all seeds to be ripe after I harvest those plants I got some autoflower plants I’m going to flower in my solar powered greenhouse I’m making room for my clones for this summer and February so my solar shed gets to take care of more flowers haaaaaa sponsored by the sun oh well that’s about it for now I just wanted to update YALL HAPPY GROWING


----------



## kevinn

What size tent are you growing in ????


----------



## greenphene

kevinn said:


> What size tent are you growing in ????


48*48*80


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Well my four plants have been harvested I will be putting my autoflower plants inside my solar powered shed so my flowering room actually work we seen it with our own very eyes my next planting will be in February when temperatures is warm enough so give me a couple weeks I will have more buds to show I got another purple plant coming so stay tuned HAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Ok here is my autoflower collection in my solar powered shed


----------



## greenphene

Merry Christmas marijuana passion may we all receive blessings this year and the new year to come


----------



## greenphene

Haaaaaaa it’s official I have made feminized seeds my bud is seeded new strains have been born


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

Soooo I got my regular strain that I made which will have male and female plants put them in flower with autoflower plants so I should have some hybrid type $&@: coming soon


----------



## greenphene

My babies


----------



## greenphene

My word of advice for the new year Stock up on seeds now in the future it will be hard to get seeds and especially pure seeds of the strains we love today time is running out to get seeds from over seas they only allow it for certain seasons MAY EVERYONE HAVE A SUCCESSFUL GROWING SEASON THIS YEAR 👁


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good brother.


----------



## greenphene

Sooooo my next mission will be turning ten bought grand daddy purple seeds into thousands of grand daddy purple seeds also mixing a couple more strains green KRACK Girl Scout kookies bruce Banner and trainwreck yes we about to do this all over again


----------



## greenphene

Man I Hope they send my seeds and DONT play I need these asap


----------



## WeedHopper

Fingers crossed.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Fingers crossed.


I’m hoping for the real grand daddy purple I got seeds to make I’m on pins and needles haaaaaaa


----------



## greenphene

My babies


----------



## greenphene

I’m on pins and needles waiting for these seeds I need them grand daddy purple seeds today come on seedsman


----------



## greenphene

Haaaaaa tracking info is telling me I will get my grand daddy purple seeds tomorrow yippeeeeee I can’t wait to plant them


----------



## WeedHopper

Please send to Weedhopper at BR549 Weedhop Texas.


----------



## greenphene

WeedHopper said:


> Please send to Weedhopper at BR549 Weedhop Texas.


Haaaaa I’m scared to send through the male u can gladly come pick them up


----------



## WeedHopper

That is not an address,,, and i will be right over.


----------



## greenphene

Oooooooh #@$& I got a email saying my grand daddy purple seeds is out for delivery I need those like asap I don’t know I might dedicate this summer harvest to gdp pollen making seeds how about that new strains unlimited seeds it’s a win win plus I still get weed well shake to smoke soooo imma have ten seeds imma plant them all they are regular seeds not feminized so I should get male and female seeds imma pollinate my entire garden with the males of gdp all other males will be killed off I’m going to clone the holy $#@& out of grand daddy purple cloning both male and female plants hoping for plenty gdp pollen every where the pure purple kush plants will have its males killed off and they will receive gdp pollen so those are my plans things are subject to change just roll with yaboy and we just gonna smoke and be one big family


----------



## greenphene




----------



## boo

nice score, gotta love it when something special drops into your lap, life is good...looking forward to seeing what you do with these gems...I'm told something special is on it's way to me as well...I've become a strain junkie, must have about a gazillion growing now but am still looking...


----------



## greenphene

This that autoflower clone


----------



## greenphene




----------



## greenphene

I have just decided I’m sacrificing my entire Krop to grand daddy purple pollen yes I will still get buds but they will be full of seeds I need seeds I’m addicted to making seeds FORGIVE ME THOSE IN A FIVE MILE RADIUS IS GONNA GETKRAZY THIS SUMMER TEN THOUSAND SEEDS WOULD MAKE ME VERY HAPPY


----------



## greenphene

I wonder what is going to happen in my solar powered flowering room I have regular female and male plants  but in the mix I got autoflower plants in the same room will the autoflower get pollinated and if so what type of freaky hybrid will come from this unruly mix only time will tell HAAAAAAPPY GROWING


----------



## greenphene

Oh yeah out of ten grand daddy purple seeds four have sprouted six have not hopefully more com᠍e up tomorrow


----------

